# Sticky  Minnesota Morels 2022



## Chanterelle nut

Well now that the temperature has reach 50-60 degrees it means Morels will be finally pocking through the snow! so I am creating the 2022 thread, and if this year you guys get skunk again maybe consider collecting stamps. let the best hunter win!


----------



## AIM

tick tock tick tock. . .

🍄 tiiiiime.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Wonder if it will be an early season?


----------



## treebeardlennon

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Wonder if it will be an early season?


Time will tell how the season shakes out. In terms of atmospheric warming we're a few days behind last year, but the frost round here went pretty deep this winter. My guess is I'll find my first sometime late in the last week of April. Sap is juuuuuuust baaaarely starting to flow in my neck of the woods.



Chanterelle nut said:


> if this year you guys get skunk again maybe consider collecting stamps. let the best hunter win!


How to not get skunked: get out early, get out often. I had a great year last year, though it was practically over by Mother's Day. Speaking of Mother's Day, here's a low resolution .gif from a Mother's Day find at one of my favorite honey holes last year.


http://imgur.com/C4kUXxu


----------



## stilz

We're Baaaaaaaaccckkkk!


----------



## buckthornman

Chanterelle nut said:


> Well now that the temperature has reach 50-60 degrees it means Morels will be finally pocking through the snow! so I am creating the 2022 thread, and if this year you guys get skunk again maybe consider collecting stamps. let the best hunter win!


Stamps don't taste the same 😂😎✌🏻


----------



## tundraking

Happy Spring Peoples! Just got back from a half a month in Florida, so I missed the meltdown. I'm pretty excited this year cause I purchased a 33 acre place on the Elk River, with 1000+ feet of river front, in Big Lake township in January!! Lots of elms, oaks, aspen, birch, maples, norways, etc... It should be a fun year to learn the woods and river area!


----------



## buckthornman

tundraking said:


> Happy Spring Peoples! Just got back from a half a month in Florida, so I missed the meltdown. I'm pretty excited this year cause I purchased a 33 acre place on the Elk River, with 1000+ feet of river front, in Big Lake township in January!! Lots of elms, oaks, aspen, birch, maples, norways, etc... It should be a fun year to learn the woods and river area!


Should be a good area for you. Private land is always the best. And OldElm glad to see you are still doing! Bucky!


----------



## buckthornman

Good to see everyone!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

This video is getting me exited to find a new honey hole: 




From Iowa last season. Man, it's just the best feeling in the world when you come across that giant dead elm with an endless fruiting...


----------



## shroomsearcher

Notice anything else about that vid? That elm was still holding its bark, and did you notice how much "green" was in the woods?! I think that we all want to jump the gun. We get so anxious for morel season, that we will go out way too early. That said, I guess it's better to be early than late! I was late last year. I found some, but also found a lot of "crispy critters" out there, so I'm guessing that there were several flushes that I missed! We have zero green in our woods right now. At least where I hunt.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Was out scouting a new spot this morning in western Rice County and found a few Scarlet Cups. Usually 4-5 weeks between finding my first Sarcoscypha sp. and my first morel 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## treebeardlennon

shroomsearcher said:


> Notice anything else about that vid? That elm was still holding its bark, and did you notice how much "green" was in the woods?! I think that we all want to jump the gun. We get so anxious for morel season, that we will go out way too early. That said, I guess it's better to be early than late! I was late last year. I found some, but also found a lot of "crispy critters" out there, so I'm guessing that there were several flushes that I missed! We have zero green in our woods right now. At least where I hunt.


The tree was holding its bark, sure, but when the camera pans up you can see it's lost a fair amount of bark higher up the tree. This is why I usually look up when I'm scouting spots. Find a tree with _most_ of the bark, but it's starting to shed some on its branches? You're in fuckin' business. Regarding your season timing, I've actually found that trees considered by many to be too far gone usually produce earlier in the season, though usually not well. The way the weather has been around here the last couple seasons has definitely forced me into getting out earlier in the season. Years where we have a nice slow warm up with plenty of moisture that creates decent ground cover is best, because it prevents the morels from gettin' fried and dried from sun and wind. In a more "typical" year, I'm out finding the bulk of my morels when the ground cover looks a lot like that video, but this past year especially was a different story.


----------



## shroomsearcher

True that! I do most of my morel hunting at my fish and game club. We must have a thousand dead elm on the property, which is 2,200 acres! But, when you look at them, they are all bleached, white dead snags! The only elm I've found morels under was surely dead, but still held most of it's bark. And it took 4 looks to find morels. First look, nothing. Second look, all kinds of little brown mushrooms underneath. Third look, again nothing. Almost skipped the fourth look, but it's only a ten minute walk off the club road, so I thought "Why not?" Found about 2 dozen under there. But, man! Did that tree fall apart fast! Over the next winter all the bark fell off, and the top got snapped off in a storm. Never found another morels under it!

We also have tons of apple trees scattered around the property. Those are my main targets. Followed by sycamore and eastern cottonwood.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

My bestest most super awesomest honey hole has no elm in sight!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

by the way all this rain is looking real good, hopefully we dont get that deadly dry spell for the rest of April like yesteryears


----------



## shroomsearcher

We've been getting precip on an on and off basis here as well. The temps were beginning to moderate, but we're going back in the fridge this weekend with the possibility of snow! Another warm up supposed to start again next week, so It's all OK. I've never found a morel this early in NE Ohio!


----------



## MayMotherload

Great to see everyone getting excited to get out and look for some morels. Hopefully we get some ideal conditions spread across the state and everyone does well this year.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Transplanted ramps poking up in Shoreview...


----------



## shroomster

Been a few year’s since I’ve posted!! Well I’m back and ready to hit it hard this season. I moved up near Cambridge from Invergrove heights four seasons ago and have only found one morel up here. Any tips for central Mn? It’s so different then hunting southern mn 🤷🏻‍♂️. Now with that being said, I have found way more hen of the woods, trumpets, hedgehog, chickens, and a handful of other edibles up here but morels have been tough so any advice for central Mn would be greatly appreciated 🙏🏻 Thanks and have a great season.


----------



## buckthornman

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> View attachment 41630
> 
> View attachment 41632
> 
> View attachment 41631
> 
> Transplanted ramps poking up in Shoreview...


Mine are up to. So is the garlic. Covering them for 5 nights 😂


----------



## buckthornman

buckthornman said:


> Mine are up to. So is the garlic. Covering them for 5 nights 😂


I'm in central to North Minnesota


----------



## buckthornman

I think will be a week off of last year.. just my guess. Just finished the syrup for the year.. everything will slow down now for a week with the cold coming in.


----------



## Dtails

Oh boy central MN is looking good for now with moisture. Turkey hunting started yesterday and I'll be checking new spots daily while chasing them long beards! I've got a few things in the garden just poking up now... The dreams of the mother load have started... So have the nightmares of stumps haha good luck everyone!


----------



## buckthornman

Herd a funny theory this year. Would appreciate some feedback! I was told that when we have 100 degrees collectively. Like 60f 40f at night in a row for 72 hrs. 🍄 S will emerge? Let me know
I'm going to watch this theory 😂😎✌🏻
Like a house Wren!!!😂


----------



## Dtails

buckthornman said:


> Herd a funny theory this year. Would appreciate some feedback! I was told that when we have 100 degrees collectively. Like 60f 40f at night in a row for 72 hrs. 🍄 S will emerge? Let me know
> I'm going to watch this theory 😂😎✌🏻
> Like a house Wren!!!😂


That sounds like more wishful thinking! Kinda like that old saying wish in one hand 💩 in the other, see which one fills up faster!! Haha 🤣


----------



## treebeardlennon

buckthornman said:


> Herd a funny theory this year. Would appreciate some feedback! I was told that when we have 100 degrees collectively. Like 60f 40f at night in a row for 72 hrs. 🍄 S will emerge? Let me know
> I'm going to watch this theory 😂😎✌🏻
> Like a house Wren!!!😂


Well, Bucky I hate to break it to you, but that theory is a load of nonsense. If it were true, I should have been finding morels around April 6th last year, and as well as 2020 (and believe me, I was out in the woods lookin', trying to prove my hypothesis wrong). I found my first last year on April 24th, and my first of 2020 on April 29th.

That being said, I believe there is something to be said for Growing Degree Days (GDD) and the timing of your hunt, but it ain't everything. I have tested my hypothesis for the last couple years, and my results have been encouraging, and has ultimately been a key to my success. Old timers in my area always laugh when I tell them I'm finding mushrooms. They say, "tHe LiLaCs ArEn'T bLoOmInG" or some other bullshit and that I'm just yanking their chain. Last year by the time the lilacs bloomed I was already ten pounds deep. Then those same folks turn around and say, "oh, it was a terrible year for morels this year". Was the year terrible, or are you terrible? Food for thought. 

Anyways, Bucky, I'd be happy to share my thoughts/experience with GDD in a DM if you're interested. Everyone else, I'll be sure to let you all know once I've picked every last morel in the tri-county area 😉


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Just curious, when is everybody thinking the first blacks are going to come up? I just moved from Minnesota to the border of Wisconsin. After this week of cold I have highs of 65 for 2 days and some other highs in the mid-high 50s. I'm thinking first ones around the 24th or 25th, what do you guys think?


----------



## shroomsearcher

buckthornman said:


> Herd a funny theory this year. Would appreciate some feedback! I was told that when we have 100 degrees collectively. Like 60f 40f at night in a row for 72 hrs. 🍄 S will emerge? Let me know
> I'm going to watch this theory 😂😎✌🏻
> Like a house Wren!!!😂


I think it would be closer to 120. Like 70-50. Which we have had a time or two, but with no consistency. 



Jonah Sinkel said:


> Just curious, when is everybody thinking the first blacks are going to come up? I just moved from Minnesota to the border of Wisconsin. After this week of cold I have highs of 65 for 2 days and some other highs in the mid-high 50s. I'm thinking first ones around the 24th or 25th, what do you guys think?


I think I'll be lucky to have that down here in Ohio! But, your weather is your weather and ours is ours. I live about 60 miles south of Lake Erie in NE Ohio. Erie got cold enough this winter to freeze over for the ice fishers to get out on it, and the water is still quite cold. It moderated our climate here quite a bit.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

shroomsearcher said:


> I think it would be closer to 120. Like 70-50. Which we have had a time or two, but with no consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be lucky to have that down here in Ohio! But, your weather is your weather and ours is ours. I live about 60 miles south of Lake Erie in NE Ohio. Erie got cold enough this winter to freeze over for the ice fishers to get out on it, and the water is still quite cold. It moderated our climate here quite a bit.


I measured the ground yesterday and I was at 33-38 degrees depending on the area, not sure how cold it is there but it would be odd if I got morels before you.


----------



## jg010682

treebeardlennon said:


> Well, Bucky I hate to break it to you, but that theory is a load of nonsense. If it were true, I should have been finding morels around April 6th last year, and as well as 2020 (and believe me, I was out in the woods lookin', trying to prove my hypothesis wrong). I found my first last year on April 24th, and my first of 2020 on April 29th.
> 
> That being said, I believe there is something to be said for Growing Degree Days (GDD) and the timing of your hunt, but it ain't everything. I have tested my hypothesis for the last couple years, and my results have been encouraging, and has ultimately been a key to my success. Old timers in my area always laugh when I tell them I'm finding mushrooms. They say, "tHe LiLaCs ArEn'T bLoOmInG" or some other bullshit and that I'm just yanking their chain. Last year by the time the lilacs bloomed I was already ten pounds deep. Then those same folks turn around and say, "oh, it was a terrible year for morels this year". Was the year terrible, or are you terrible? Food for thought.
> 
> Anyways, Bucky, I'd be happy to share my thoughts/experience with GDD in a DM if you're interested. Everyone else, I'll be sure to let you all know once I've picked every last morel in the tri-county area 😉


Sorry to burst your bubble but you wont be getting all of them thats were i hunt too. Lol hopefully we will both do good though!


----------



## buckthornman

No it was just a theory I hurd...I don't think I'll have any luck until May for blacks..we won't see 50 until next Thursday. I know blacks aren't as fussy about temp. Still have to have some warmth. Buck out!!!😎


----------



## stilz

We may be picking a bit into June this year.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Well, the weather has changed drastically from 5 days ago on the 10 day forecast. Now there is one day of 61 and 57 lol. It's going to be a late year but I think a good year.


----------



## buckthornman

stilz said:


> We may be picking a bit into June this year.


It could happen. Will be picking in May that's for sure ✌🏻


----------



## Trudee

Although your family and friends might hate you, keep doing your rain dances! I'm in the Twin Cities metro and was surprised to see that we had about the same amount of precipitation (right around 6") at this time last year that we do right now, YTD (see attached graphs). We had a a bit more snow this year, but I guess I'm still suffering PTSD from the bone-dry May of 2021. 

I would like a couple dry days in a row to get the veggies started, but otherwise keep the soggy pattern going for another 4-6 weeks please.


----------



## Dtails

Well everyone the turkeys are still bunched up and the ground is still freezing at night here in central MN... Thinking fishing opener it's going to be the start here in my area! Stay safe and we're bug and tick repellent!! Those ticks are out already!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

What an annoying spring this is! Good thing is there is a lot of moisture so far....keep the fingers crossed we keeping getting the rain we need once it warms up!! Good luck!


----------



## buckthornman

Will have to hope the soggy pattern continues. But I'm pretty sick of winter! Hope we all get enough, that's what I hope. It's more like spring of 2016. As of now.✌🏻


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Will have to hope the soggy pattern continues. But I'm pretty sick of winter! Hope we all get enough, that's what I hope. It's more like spring of 2016. As of now.✌🏻


Bucky, did you get the “Wren-O-Meter” serviced & ready to go? Finding parts for that O’le thing must be a bitch.
PM, me when you get it going, THX’z.


----------



## buckthornman

Old Elm said:


> Bucky, did you get the “Wren-O-Meter” serviced & ready to go? Finding parts for that O’le thing must be a bitch.
> PM, me when you get it going, THX’z.


It's like putting 🕶 on a chicken... 😂


----------



## buckthornman

O 2 things. I never met a mushroom that didn't like cool, moist conditions! And I might change my name to upnorttruffle!😎. I identify as a mushroom now😂🤣✌🏻💓🇺🇸


----------



## Jwags

buckthornman said:


> Herd a funny theory this year. Would appreciate some feedback! I was told that when we have 100 degrees collectively. Like 60f 40f at night in a row for 72 hrs. 🍄 S will emerge? Let me know
> I'm going to watch this theory 😂😎✌🏻
> Like a house Wren!!!😂


It’s all about soil temps.


----------



## Jwags

Getting close in central Iowa. 
I expect greys within 10 days


----------



## buckthornman

🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## buckthornman

Soil temps for blacks aren't what you think. Just my opinion
Bucky..✌🏻


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Ah, the tried and true "Wren-O-Meter". A true must have!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Buck, what ground temps do you start looking for blacks? Asking for a friend LOL


----------



## emarler

That friend is me.


----------



## Jwags

buckthornman said:


> Soil temps for blacks aren't what you think. Just my opinion
> Bucky..✌🏻


I know absolutely nothing about blacks.


----------



## Shane Hager

Here's to the 2022 season! The rain and subsequent sunshine and warm temps this morning got me jacked up to get in the woods!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

I've found blacks in 2 different spots and both are under white pines, I've looked under other suggested trees but that's the only place I've seen them.


----------



## buckthornman

I start running through the thorns after I see that first Wren!😂 No I usually start snooping around the Aspen groves when I see the first dandelion really.


----------



## buckthornman

Look for some structure... meaning inclines and declines..but there a funny fungus. Once you do get lucky enough to find them! They never leave 😂 there like me😵😎 they just keep coming back.. not always with the same abundance, but depends on mama nature.


----------



## buckthornman

I've picked them while it was snowing out😂 they came up. Then it snowed.. FYI 😉✌🏻😎


----------



## buckthornman

Saturday will make me feel ready.. but still have 9-10 I believe before I can find 1...back to the thorn!!!!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

There wont be morels this year guys, just go home and watch the netflix or the hulu or whatever you kids do these days. @buckthornman correct me if I am wrong but didn't the wren'o meter failed us last year? or my chinese one was broken.


----------



## buckthornman

Your correct. Couldn't get the computer chip from Taiwan!😂✌🏻


----------



## stilz

Chanterelle nut said:


> There wont be morels this year guys, just go home and watch the netflix or the hulu or whatever you kids do these days. @buckthornman correct me if I am wrong but didn't the wren'o meter failed us last year? or my chinese one was broken.


I've already seen multiple Wren.


----------



## buckthornman

stilz said:


> I've already seen multiple Wren.


Well I had trained one like a pigeon. But damned if he doesn't fly home anymore 😂😎


----------



## buckthornman

O morel o morel...😂😎


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Southern Iowa is seeing some shrooms. Man MN is going to be late this year!


----------



## Cburta

Found my first morel for last season on April 28th here in Becker/mahnomen/Clearwater county area….don’t think I’ll find my first one until middle of may at this rate. Hopefully the moisture keeps coming, that’s the silver lining I’m holding on to!


----------



## HumongousFungus

Hello hello! Back on the forums for another year. Really looking likenits gonna be a different year than the dry spell springs we have had in recent years. Excited to the max! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mason

Definitely excited. The rain is great, but we need some heat, still snow piles here in west central MN!!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Just a reminder for everyone to check for ticks! I was just out scouting some areas and elms and came back with 3 ticks and I'm in northern WI. Stay on the lookout.


----------



## BackWoodsForager

Hey everyone, about that time of year again. I just heard of the first find so far in the Brooklyn Park area. Unfortunately we still have snow up here in Northern MN… Last year was my first time hunting in the Duluth area and I can say its much different hunting black morels than yellow and greys… we found two. But we’re hoping to improve on that this year. Wondering if there is anybody else in the same region that can shed some tips on the black morel habitat? Excited to get out there this year. Happy huntin!


----------



## buckthornman

Make sure you remember where you find those 2😂. And go back often. Then replicate what it is your observing. Go find last year's logging roads. Good luck 🤞


----------



## sarahrose

Bummer, I'll be missing this season again!! We will be out of the country, and while I may have a week or 2 before we go, because I don't live there anymore it's just so hard to gauge when to come! My mother knows my spots, and hopefully this year is better than last year. Happy hunting peoples!! Hope the fungus fairy is good to you all.🥰


----------



## Chanterelle nut

BackWoodsForager said:


> Hey everyone, about that time of year again. I just heard of the first find so far in the Brooklyn Park area. Unfortunately we still have snow up here in Northern MN… Last year was my first time hunting in the Duluth area and I can say its much different hunting black morels than yellow and greys… we found two. But we’re hoping to improve on that this year. Wondering if there is anybody else in the same region that can shed some tips on the black morel habitat? Excited to get out there this year. Happy huntin!


Morels in Brooklyn park? no way, I live around there and there are no blooms or dandelions or wrens flying around not possible, @buckthornman back me up here!


----------



## BackWoodsForager

Chanterelle nut said:


> Morels in Brooklyn park? no way, I live around there and there are no blooms or dandelions or wrens flying around not possible, @buckthornman back me up here!


That’s what I thought too, I was just in CoonRapids and didn’t believe it either. But was confirmed in a MN foraging group. They are about dime size, just teeny tiny.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

If you look at the Morel map, directly east of Brooklyn Park in Wisconsin someone found one as well, couldn't believe it, smaller then a dime.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

no lilac blooms = no morels, is just as simple as that


----------



## Chanterelle nut

in a different note, all this rain and the slooooow warmup might be the perfect storm for an amazing season, unless Minnesota starts throwing its charm at us, with 90 degree weather all of a sudden. Its almost time time to hit the south slopes!!!


----------



## buckthornman

Patience... whatever that means...😂😎 Gradualism is always best.And I'm sure someone did find some the size of a dime. But what am I going to do with 1 mushroom 🍄. Guess I could send it to OldElm 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Josh Wurst

Jonah Sinkel said:


> If you look at the Morel map, directly east of Brooklyn Park in Wisconsin someone found one as well, couldn't believe it, smaller then a dime.


Hi Jonah, where do I find the map? thx Josh


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Josh Wurst said:


> Hi Jonah, where do I find the map? thx Josh


Hi Josh, to get to the map I just search on Google, morel mushroom map, it will be titled morel mushroom sightings. There you can see hundreds of posts across the country of where there finding morels. I'll also put a link here,
Morel Mushroom Sightings - Maps - The Great Morel hope this helps.


----------



## Dtails

I saw wrens last night in my yard! They are eyeballing my wren house I put last year... Trees are even budding out yet... 🤔


----------



## buckthornman

🤔 might have to take a walk in the woods. Wierd weather. If you see a wierd guy walking around in the woods with water buckets don't shoot!🤣😎✌🏻


----------



## Dtails

buckthornman said:


> 🤔 might have to take a walk in the woods. Wierd weather. If you see a wierd guy walking around in the woods with water buckets don't shoot!🤣😎✌🏻


Lol I've been that guy 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## buckthornman

Actually this year might have to be the wierd guy with a bunch of lights and heating blankets 😂


----------



## Driftless1

Been searching everyday this week. Nothing but deer ticks, had over 50 yesterday. Wabasha county. Haven't even seen any Saddleback. With the late season and the recent rains I am hoping an epic bloom is in store for 2022!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Lol first guy in the woods is always going to get the ticks, there is no way around that.


----------



## buckthornman

Way it's going should be a good year. Going to be a little while yet...but it's setting up to be good. The ticks aren't a problem when you have 50 attack chickens!😂✌🏻


----------



## Chanterelle nut

All my attacks chickens die from the bird flu, in a serious note, all this water is going to make things extremely interesting


----------



## buckthornman

I'm praying 🙏 for a good haul this year too. If we don't get a sudden heat wave I think we all will do good. Hopefully the devil forgot about the mushrooms. I'll be charging $10 a mushroom 🍄 if anyone is interested 😂😉 maybe $20😂✌🏻🇺🇸


----------



## Dtails

Out beboping in the woods today and seeing some decent size ramps almost pickable... Goofy year.. lily lac's are just starting to bud out. Yes ticks are thick!! Feeling this year is going to on par with 2013...


----------



## Inthewild

Chanterelle nut said:


> All my attacks chickens die from the bird flu, in a serious note, all this water is going to make things extremely interesting





buckthornman said:


> Way it's going should be a good year. Going to be a little while yet...but it's setting up to be good. The ticks aren't a problem when you have 50 attack chickens!😂✌🏻


Bucky @buckthornman , You just may be on to something there: Teach your chickens to find morels. Den while they are distracted with the ticks, you simply pick the shrooms. Of course one or two may beat you to the morels, but either retrain them or give them a hot bath!


----------



## Jacob6464

Chanterelle nut said:


> There wont be morels this year guys, just go home and watch the netflix or the hulu or whatever you kids do these days. @buckthornman correct me if I am wrong but didn't the wren'o meter failed us last year? or my chinese one was broken.


As opposed to what you oldies not being able to keep up in the forest and re watching movies from the 80’s like they just came out?


----------



## buckthornman

Nothing like cream of morels and chicken 😂


----------



## Dtails

buckthornman said:


> Nothing like cream of morels and chicken 😂


Yummy cream of morels!


----------



## buckthornman

You all are screwed this year FYI! I have my first set of glasses and I had the Dr. Put in morel vision!😎😂 I can see them from 5000 yards😂


----------



## Jwags

They’ve made it to I-80
I could see them from a half a yard away…


----------



## shroomsearcher

buckthornman said:


> You all are screwed this year FYI! I have my first set of glasses and I had the Dr. Put in morel vision!😎😂 I can see them from 5000 yards😂


They are screwed where I hunt as well. I had my cataracts done this February and I now have 20/20 distance vision! You are all doomed!


----------



## morchella ed

Chanterelle nut said:


> Morels in Brooklyn park? no way, I live around there and there are no blooms or dandelions or wrens flying around not possible, @buckthornman back me up here!


I agree, no way, it's been way too damn cold for that! They'll be coming here soon though...


----------



## morchella ed

Chanterelle nut said:


> no lilac blooms = no morels, is just as simple as that


I disagree with that Chant nut, they'll pop before lilac blooms. Though lilac blooms indicate the start of peak season. I've found hauls of morels before the lilacs have bloomed.


----------



## Jwags

morchella ed said:


> I disagree with that Chant nut, they'll pop before lilac blooms. Though lilac blooms indicate the start of peak season. I've found hauls of morels before the lilacs have bloomed.


Last year was a perfect example.


----------



## Morelsrfun

I think this week might get us started!!!


----------



## buckthornman

It'll start this weekend. Mother's day and some morels. Won't be really good until opening fishing..but still hoping for a little moisture in the next 7 days.. should be a better year✌🏻 happy hunting everyone.😎 Back to the thorns!


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> It'll start this weekend. Mother's day and some morels. Won't be really good until opening fishing..but still hoping for a little moisture in the next 7 days.. should be a better year✌🏻 happy hunting everyone.😎 Back to the thorns!


We should be picking this weekend, but we’ll be south of your range Bucky. Already got a couple thorn slivers in my hands, damn things will be in me all season!


----------



## buckthornman

Yes they will. Irritating sunsabitches 😂. Lilacometer and wrenometer aren't going to tell the story this year folks! So better get out and start looking!😎


----------



## buckthornman

It's going to last awhile this year though as long as we get some on and off showers in the next 7-10. And when it rains next. You'd be wise to go and look.✌🏻😎 I'll see ya in the thorn!✌🏻🇺🇸😎


----------



## buckthornman

Good luck la crosse 😂


----------



## Jacob6464

Just did a home move with two buddies dropping out… so it was my buddy and I and realized at the end I already have my morel legs before my first trip.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Forecast looks phenomenal


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Got low 70s and mid60s for a week


----------



## Morelsrfun

I’m going to start today where I’m at, I know I probably won’t find any but need to start getting those hill legs back and how do you resist that sunshine. Good luck to everyone and happy hunting!!


----------



## Dtails

Pow.... Pop... I think I can hear them popping up!


----------



## Driftless1

Still nothing today on my search. Did find this shed though.


----------



## Dtails

Checking soil temps and soil temps range from 50.1°f to 44.0°f.... getting my s together going to start checking spots sooner than I expected. Thinking the rain really warm up the ground!


----------



## emarler

Dtails said:


> Checking soil temps and soil temps range from 50.1°f to 44.0°f.... getting my s together going to start checking spots sooner than I expected. Thinking the rain really warm up the ground!


What soil temp do you find that they start popping at?


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Just went to one of my steep south facing slopes with about 10 elms, 55 for the soil temp and I'm in northern Wisconsin


----------



## stilz

I just scouted a few of my early spots for the hell of it, and it's too early.


----------



## buckthornman

Told ya😎


----------



## buckthornman

I went a played in the thorn today. Lots of deer 💩😂. Another week... patience 😂 but I'm not into virtues!😂


----------



## buckthornman

Better go towards OldElm. Still going to be early for him this weekend. The big flush will come Drano!


----------



## buckthornman

Oodalolly golly what a day... Time. Pray for that rain on Monday.


----------



## buckthornman

I know it's a fine line! But I'd rather someone lol. Or myself get them when there perfect. Atleast you get something. Better then picking dimes!!😎✌🏻🇺🇸


----------



## buckthornman

O does anyone know if ramps seed out every year? Mine did last year but I can't say I have seen it before.? Bucky needs to know😂


----------



## buckthornman

And I'm good on the Acid!!✌🏻😂😎


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Does anyone think there will be morels this weekend?


----------



## stilz

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Does anyone think there will be morels this weekend?


Maybe some babies. Mid next week and next weekend will be good.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Definitely early, soil temps are close at a couple of my early trees, should have listened to some of the vets on the thread. Still nice to get out. Suppose I’ll walk the trout stream for a couple more days and start this weekend. For my area I think it will still probably be early next week, but we’re getting closer!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

I see one day in the 80s next week which I don't care for. Hopefully it stays in the 60's, low 70's for the next two weeks


----------



## Chanterelle nut

For the new guys, start looking around south facing slopes, no matter how steep. I mostly look for dying trees (Elms the best) that still have like 70% bark on them. Search in a radious of around 15 to 20 feet. In dry years mossy patches close to trees have produce pretty good. Get yourself a nice walking stick and move some leaves. Be patient, if you find one, get on your knees and very slowly and carefully look around there will be more, this things are masters at camouflaging, sometime they can be few inches away from you and you dont see them. Again if this season you cant find them just buy them from @buckthornman $10 a mushroom is a steal 🤣


----------



## Jakindapulpit

Hey all! New to the community, been hunting morels for just a few years. Checked a few spots yesterday didn’t find anything but a few ticks.. I’m headed to the driftless area in NE iowa next week to do some trout fishing and plan on looking for morels along the stream and in the bluffs. We did great last year, found more than a few pounds in a couple days. The weather looks to be warming up down there right when I get there, I was wondering, in your guys’ experience, how long does it take for them to grow to full size? Once they come up, could they grow to decent sized morels within 1-3 days? Thanks!


----------



## Kokomorel

Jakindapulpit said:


> Hey all! New to the community, been hunting morels for just a few years. Checked a few spots yesterday didn’t find anything but a few ticks.. I’m headed to the driftless area in NE iowa next week to do some trout fishing and plan on looking for morels along the stream and in the bluffs. We did great last year, found more than a few pounds in a couple days. The weather looks to be warming up down there right when I get there, I was wondering, in your guys’ experience, how long does it take for them to grow to full size? Once they come up, could they grow to decent sized morels within 1-3 days? Thanks!


Welcome to the board. Pretty much depends on temps and Moisture and location ( sun) Good Luck keep on Shroomin


----------



## buckthornman

They decide what they want to be!!😂 I tell them all to be 6x10 but they don't listen. There alot like my kids.😂🍄


----------



## buckthornman

If you go to the grocery store you can buy this fake white mushrooms 🤣😂😎


----------



## Jakindapulpit

Kokomorel said:


> Welcome to the board. Pretty much depends on temps and Moisture and location ( sun) Good Luck keep on Shroomin


Thanks for the reply! I know it was a loaded question. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Kokomorel

Jakindapulpit said:


> Thanks for the reply! I know it was a loaded question. Good luck to you as well.


Do your self a favor and read back on some of this threads on the board you will find a great deal of knowledge. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## Jakindapulpit

Saw my first Wren on the patio this morning!! That’s a timing sign I’ve learned from you guys! I welcomed the pretty little bird with a smile! Next week we gotta be finding some. Been dreaming of those big yellows.. Im so damn excited. Why is this hobby so addicting?


----------



## Kokomorel

Jakindapulpit said:


> Saw my first Wren on the patio this morning!! That’s a timing sign I’ve learned from you guys! I welcomed the pretty little bird with a smile! Next week we gotta be finding some. Been dreaming of those big yellows.. Im so damn excited. Why is this hobby so addicting?


It’s a good addition Lol


----------



## Dtails

emarler said:


> What soil temp do you find that they start popping at?


50's


----------



## buckthornman

We only get to hunt morels once a year. It's Christmas for the big kids👍🏻🍄😎


----------



## buckthornman

And I said this year was alot like 2016. But I take it back seems more like 2014. Which was a good year. Bucky


----------



## Shane Hager

buckthornman said:


> And I said this year was alot like 2016. But I take it back seems more like 2014. Which was a good year. Bucky


In what way, temps and moisture?


----------



## shedberg123

Lilacs are just starting to bud, my asparagus isn't up yet. When I see color and green, I hunt hard!


----------



## darlamadsen479

Chanterelle nut said:


> in a different note, all this rain and the slooooow warmup might be the perfect storm for an amazing season, unless Minnesota starts throwing its charm at us, with 90 degree weather all of a sudden. Its almost time time to hit the south slopes!!!


Is it always south and west facing?


----------



## Morelsrfun

darlamadsen479 said:


> Is it always south and west facing?


I start on south to southeast and then transition to north to northwest. At a point though they can kind of be everywhere. Others can certainly correct me but if you’re hiking hillsides that’s kind of always worked for me.


----------



## tundraking

darlamadsen479 said:


> Is it always south and west facing?


Think of early spring, sun is beating down on south facing slopes, the first places to melt snow away, where its protected from cold wind, warming the ground, getting it to a point where mycelium becomes active and starts to pop morels. Then as the spring gets going, south facing wood edges warm up and come alive, and as the days continue to warm they start poppin on eastern and western facing slopes. When it becomes warm enough they will start poppin in the woods, followed by northerly facing slopes and deep ravines to finish off the season. Good Luck!


----------



## buckthornman

I concur 😎👍🏻 everyone have a wonderful season...wish you all a honey hole! Don't be afraid to go pick in the rain. God bless us all.


----------



## May madness

I concur as well. Good luck to all this year hopefully your bags are full. And remember the #1 sign morels are popping…… is my boot tracks in your patches 😜😂


----------



## Dtails

My rhubarb is about 6-8" tall. So goofy this year. Planning on picking so ramps this weekend and making butter!! Central Minnesota has thrown out the book this year. I've got hummingbirds and nothing flowering, picking ramps soon. 🤔😤


----------



## Chanterelle nut

If you are not in the woods this weekend might as well go buy yourself a copy of Mushroom Hunting Simulator 2022.


----------



## Jakindapulpit

buckthornman said:


> I concur 😎👍🏻 everyone have a wonderful season...wish you all a honey hole! Don't be afraid to go pick in the rain. God bless us all.


My favorite time to pick is in a light rain or drizzle. You don’t see as many people, and the morels seem to pop better visually against the dark soil. The sun also casts shadows that make it more difficult.


----------



## emarler

Chanterelle nut said:


> If you are not in the woods this weekend might as well go buy yourself a copy of Mushroom Hunting Simulator 2022.


Ha! Love this!


----------



## Inthewild

Missing my friend @Mother load. The guy was truly a class act with an unbelievable passion for morels. Big Al, grant me peace. Oh and some morel luck would be appreciated?


----------



## Morelsrfun

Anybody get on the board yesterday?


----------



## mtross21

Morelsrfun said:


> Anybody get on the board yesterday?


Nothing in southern MN. Spent a few hours checking spots that normally produce. I’m thinking a couple more days?


----------



## Cburta

Morelsrfun said:


> Anybody get on the board yesterday?


Checked one spot, found nothing until I decided to check a couple moss stumps. Found a few tiny guys, will be interesting to check them throughout the week to see how fast they grow. This is Becker County area


----------



## jg010682

8 lbs ramp butter done going to make another 8 will the tulipee are smoking.


----------



## jg010682

16 lbs ramp butter and 30 something tulipee smoked done deal


----------



## MayMotherload

I'm not getting excited for 2 more weeks, not even leaves on the trees yet.


----------



## stilz

What a fucked up season. I went and checked my early spots and the forest is so far behind... I won't be looking again till next weekend.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Am I the only one here concerned about the extreme heat next week? 80's and possibly 90 the whole week. Doesn't that kill the season and prevent fruiting?


----------



## Mason

Jakindapulpit said:


> My favorite time to pick is in a light rain or drizzle. You don’t see as many people, and the morels seem to pop better visually against the dark soil. The sun also casts shadows that make it more difficult.


Agreed, and its quiet when the leaves are wet, but the yellows pop out better on a sunny day.


----------



## Mason

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Am I the only one here concerned about the extreme heat next week? 80's and possibly 90 the whole week. Doesn't that kill the season and prevent fruiting?


I think we need some heat, but not a dry spell. I think the morels will be ok. What concerns me are is the rest of the season. If my chanterelles burn this year I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> Checked one spot, found nothing until I decided to check a couple moss stumps. Found a few tiny guys, will be interesting to check them throughout the week to see how fast they grow. This is Becker County area
> View attachment 43034


Wow!!! And you are straight north of me!! Good eye!!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Am I the only one here concerned about the extreme heat next week? 80's and possibly 90 the whole week. Doesn't that kill the season and prevent fruiting?


It can, but there's no guarantee. Come to think of it, there are no guarantees about morels at all! I've gone out in season that I thought had shaped up perfectly and had difficulty finding anything. We have plenty of moisture in the ground, the day and nights have been cool enough. Yes, a warm up is coming but only 2 days over 80, and most in thhe 70's for high and 50's for lows. I've always heard that described as pretty much ideal. I'm in NE Ohio.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

The forest is not even close to produce morels hehe, the thorns are extra sharp this year by the way. my fiddleheads are just starting to clump up, no sights of ramps in my neck of the woods. feels like the whole thing is one month behind. I am sure this week will speed things up. wednesday thunderstorm should be awesome. I don't know where we got this from, but it is common knowledge in my community, if there is thunder, mushrooms will follow.


----------



## Trudee

I found some just popping out over the weekend in my early spot. I couldn't help taking two for our sushi dinner last night but left the rest (about 20). So, I guess I'm on the board! For some context, they were already up on this tree by May 1 last year. The other spots I checked were still a few degrees cooler and had nothing happening. I'll try a couple more spots throughout the week but won't be getting too excited for a few more days; will be interesting to see what happens with the predicted heat. Fingers crossed and good luck to others!













FYI - I'm northeast of the Twin Cities Metro area. It's nice to know since there are folks from all over the state (and beyond) on this thread.


----------



## buckthornman

Hold your panties 😂 I found some blacks today. Only the size of my thumbnail, but take 3 deep breaths say amusday 😂 I must stay right here. It's coming.... I picked 1 for Mrs. Buckthorn. Had with eggs this morning!✌🏻😎 Gold's are 10 to 12 days out... better find yourself some black morels....back to the thorns!😎


----------



## buckthornman

Trudee said:


> I found some just popping out over the weekend in my early spot. I couldn't help taking two for our sushi dinner last night but left the rest (about 20). So, I guess I'm on the board! For some context, they were already up on this tree by May 1 last year. The other spots I checked were still a few degrees cooler and had nothing happening. I'll try a couple more spots throughout the week but won't be getting too excited for a few more days; will be interesting to see what happens with the predicted heat. Fingers crossed and good luck to others!
> View attachment 43112
> View attachment 43113
> 
> FYI - I'm northeast of the Twin Cities Metro area. It's nice to know since there are folks from all over the state (and beyond) on this thread.


How far northeast?😂


----------



## buckthornman

It's all about your conditions where you hunt!


----------



## buckthornman

Good luck y'all 😎


----------



## Trudee

Yea, you're correct @buckthornman. My point was more that when someone who lives 700 miles away (I realize this is also contingent on where you specifically live) says "this is what I'm seeing on my hunts", but doesn't say they're in Cincinnati or Tulsa its not particularly helpful to the new people on this Minnesota thread. Plus I wanted to show off my first find of the season. 

So, for those people wondering about the area that I hunt in(NE of the Metro in MN) it's probably a little too early for big flushes but you might stumble upon an early spot if you venture out now. Don't get discouraged if you do and come up empty; they're a coming.


----------



## mtross21

Has anyone seen any dandelions growing in their area? I’ve had good luck about a week or 10 days after I’ve first seen them growing away from buildings. Just another one of my superstitions


----------



## Dtails

mtross21 said:


> Has anyone seen any dandelions growing in their area? I’ve had good luck about a week or 10 days after I’ve first seen them growing away from buildings. Just another one of my superstitions


Yes mine are about to seed out! Wadena co is on the map! Someone found a small black morel!


----------



## buckthornman

Patience..... relax stroll through the thorns.... we're so close......


----------



## Morelsrfun

buckthornman said:


> Patience..... relax stroll through the thorns.... we're so close......


The woods almost transformed overnight in our area, I concur. I’m willing to bet we have a couple more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Dtails said:


> Yes mine are about to seed out! Wadena co is on the map! Someone found a small black morel!


That's how it worked for me this year. The first dandelions went to seed, and the morels were there! But, that is by no means a guarantee! Everybody is talking about what a weird year this is. For me, last year was the weird year. The first dandelions came up, but refused to go to seed! The lilac bush at the tavern/restaurant just down the road refused to bloom! What is going on around here?!

Meanwhile, I kept paying attention to local signs, when people on these boards, in my latitude and even higher, were posting finds. So, I got out way late. I found some morels, but I also found a whole bunch of crispy critters, which suggests that there were several flushes before the fresh ones that I found. It's better to be early than late!


----------



## Driftless1

I went to some good spots today but i still don't find any, even small ones yet. The walnut shells are tricking my brain now even. We just got over 3" rain in 20 minutes here, and hit 88 today. Good luck to all!


----------



## Mason

Dtails said:


> Yes mine are about to seed out! Wadena co is on the map! Someone found a small black morel!


Yes you are just north of me! I have the right sandy hills and trees for a harvest, but the only real Green is the moss!! I will keep an eye out!!


----------



## morel rat

buckthornman said:


> Better go towards OldElm. Still going to be early for him this weekend. The big flush will come Drano!


I will down in his woods this week. Lol good luck to all..


----------



## Dtails

Everything is starting to add up now in the central MN! Oak and apple tree leaves the size of squirrels ears... But lilacs are just showing flowers. Pow crazy dreams / nightmares are soon to fallow!🤫🤠👍😎🤪🤫


----------



## tundraking

shroomsearcher said:


> That's how it worked for me this year. The first dandelions went to seed, and the morels were there! But, that is by no means a guarantee! Everybody is talking about what a weird year this is. For me, last year was the weird year. The first dandelions came up, but refused to go to seed! The lilac bush at the tavern/restaurant just down the road refused to bloom! What is going on around here?!
> 
> Meanwhile, I kept paying attention to local signs, when people on these boards, in my latitude and even higher, were posting finds. So, I got out way late. I found some morels, but I also found a whole bunch of crispy critters, which suggests that there were several flushes before the fresh ones that I found. It's better to be early than late!


Ya, Last year spring started in March, and the lilacs bloomed in spring and late summer. So its hard to compare anything to last year... This year is shaping up to be killer, but every day that ticks by is one less day before summer comes, and summer usually doesn't wait for anyone... I'm not worried at all about morels not coming, but in my view, this is looking like its gonna be a short short season. So, to reiterate what shroomsearcher is sayin, Don't wait too long thinking its gonna build up to a nice long season. Start gettin out there and lookin. The usual signs may not be there before morels pop.


----------



## Dtails

Still thinking this year is more like 2013! Check your notes. More rain on the way 85°f day coming up... I believe conditions are on par for a good 3 week season! Ice didn't go off mile lacs until the 11th in '13. That being said eyes down and watch your step and good luck!


----------



## LoHaze

They’re starting! Found 7 little guys today, left them all to grow more. Middle of the woods but a pretty sunny spot. Saw my first dandelion in the yard today.


----------



## Dtails

LoHaze said:


> They’re starting! Found 7 little guys today, left them all to grow more. Middle of the woods but a pretty sunny spot. Saw my first dandelion in the yard today.


Oooh yeah 👍👍👍😎


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I see 90s in the forecast now I will be hunting chants before I know it!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Couple of you beat me(congrats!!!) but I’m in the board!!! Same boat, all too small and I ended up stepping on one so I got out of there. Still a couple days but on the board in southeast mn!!

p.s. only reason I found these today was because I had this voice telling me “relax and stroll through some thorns”


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

First wild flowers bloomed! No morels yet.


----------



## Mason

Damn, i gotta get of this forum!! I have a list of things to do a mile long, but you all are so influential i spend all my time in the woods!!😂


----------



## Mason

On another note, this woods has been relatively left alone for prolly 40 years, and the ramps are here, but not thick. Should I take a few? Leave them alone? Or try to manipulate there environment? Any thoughts? Im sitting on old growth, ancient pasture, and sand.


----------



## Mason




----------



## mtross21

I found 4 small ones today and left them for later. Getting excited to get out more this weekend.


----------



## Cburta

Tried 3 new spots from Becker to Beltrami county today on the way back and forth from a work trip. They all seemed like good spots but the woods are just so far behind. Soil temp ranged from 45-50. Found one at the last spot, I’ll be trying them again this weekend!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Dtails said:


> Still thinking this year is more like 2013! Check your notes. More rain on the way 85°f day coming up... I believe conditions are on par for a good 3 week season! Ice didn't go off mile lacs until the 11th in '13. That being said eyes down and watch your step and good luck!


I find it odd that Minnesota will be warmer than NE Ohio! Our next 3 days are forecast to be 81,83, and 81 degrees. Then 2 1/2 days of rain, and temps with highs in the upper 60's returning next week. I think this season has a chance to keep going. I hope so. 



Mason said:


> On another note, this woods has been relatively left alone for prolly 40 years, and the ramps are here, but not thick. Should I take a few? Leave them alone? Or try to manipulate there environment? Any thoughts? Im sitting on old growth, ancient pasture, and sand.


That's hard to say. Ramps are notoriously slow spreaders! I'm lucky in that a large, local park is basically one gigantic ramp patch. I suspect that there are hundreds of acres of ramps in there. No way for me to check that out as my knees are pretty well shot. But there's a place where I can go get some, and while driving on the park road I've spotted ramps a good 2 miles from that location growing alongside the road! About the only idea I can give you is to let the tops become mature, and just as it goes to seed, cut them and eat them. They taste just like the bulb. Every part of the ramp plant is delicious and edible. My buddy has been in contact with some ramp hunters on Facebook, and this is what many of them do, since once those bulbs are out of the ground, they are gone for a while!


----------



## buckthornman

Picked 40 today was awesome to see them up all blacks..🍄😎 back to the thorns!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Out of curiosity, what trees is everyone finding blacks and half trees under? I have no trouble finding yellows. But I've only found half trees under an elm the past 3 years


----------



## Cburta

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Out of curiosity, what trees is everyone finding blacks and half trees under? I have no trouble finding yellows. But I've only found half trees under an elm the past 3 years


Aspen (poplars) predominantly. If the grouse are drumming near by, I’m finding black morels. Though I’m northern Minnesota, not sure if it’s different for others.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Out of curiosity, what trees is everyone finding blacks and half trees under? I have no trouble finding yellows. But I've only found half trees under an elm the past 3 years


Half fr


Cburta said:


> Aspen (poplars) predominantly. If the grouse are drumming near by, I’m finding black morels. Though I’m northern Minnesota, not sure if it’s different for others.


I've heard aspen before, I've got a ton of them in my county actually, is quaking aspen or big toothed aspen better, or does it not matter.


----------



## missingmorels

Hi everyone! I found this board my a quick google search. My husband and I are in Elk River and we have been searching for Morels going on 3 years now. We have had a ton of success with pheasant back, oysters, and maritake, but the morels are elusive little buggers! 

I'm excited to keep searching, we went today and found nothing. In any case, just wanted to introduce myself and love all the information I've found thus far.


----------



## scotthouse764

I find them every year for many years now but last year was a bad year not many i am in faribault but hunt all over se mn so far i have went twice and nothing yet the ground is just starting to get to the right temp but needs to be for a week straight before they will come up any day now they should start . Look around the dying elms that still have a good amount or atleast half the bark on them poplar trees as well you might check 100 good elms and find nothing and the next one could be a mother load you just never know. I have looked around one tree before and walked out with 25 pounds . Before but that dont happen alot . Good luck.


Morelsrfun said:


> Couple of you beat me(congrats!!!) but I’m in the board!!! Same boat, all too small and I ended up stepping on one so I got out of there. Still a couple days but on the board in southeast mn!!
> 
> p.s. only reason I found these today was because I had this voice telling me “relax and stroll through some thorns”


Awesome i better get back out i went 2days ago and struck out . Se MN also. Good luck and thanks for the info


----------



## morchella ed

For all the newer hunters out there, here’s a post I did last year on my blog that should be helpful for getting going finding morels. For all the old timers out there, I’d welcome any additional thought or feedback on this article.









How to Find Buckets of Morels (how to identify elm trees!)


When hunting for morel (morchella esculenta)--and many of the most edible and delectable wild mushrooms--the best thing to do is counter intuitive: look up. Morels, like chanterelles, black trumpets, porcini, hedgehogs, and many other mushrooms, have mycorrhizal relationships with specific types...




www.mnforager.com


----------



## morchella ed

Here’s another post that will likely be helpful to newer hunters, I hope:









Accurately Anticipating Morels


Morel mushrooms, at least here in Minnesota where I am based out of, are the golden child of wild harvested mushrooms. Aside from truffles, they are placed on a pedestal over all others, except for the occasional folks who value porcini or matsutake more highly. To most, the morel is the end...




www.mnforager.com


----------



## Cburta

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Half fr
> 
> I've heard aspen before, I've got a ton of them in my county actually, is quaking aspen or big toothed aspen better, or does it not matter.


I want to say big tooth, but I’m not that great at ID’ing trees apart from knowing if it’s an Aspen or not. Here’s a picture of typical habitat I find black morels in.










Also, to add to that, OnX Maps has a great Aspen layer feature that shows the distribution of young Aspen forests. It is a great way to parse through public land and identify potential spots. It also has some other tree layers, such as coniferous vs. deciduous. It’s been a big help in my scouting this year, because I can focus my boots on the ground scouting to certain areas. We will see if how much it pays off in the next few weeks!


----------



## Shane Hager

Cburta said:


> I want to say big tooth, but I’m not that great at ID’ing trees apart from knowing if it’s an Aspen or not. Here’s a picture of typical habitat I find black morels in.
> View attachment 43215
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to add to that, OnX Maps has a great Aspen layer feature that shows the distribution of young Aspen forests. It is a great way to parse through public land and identify potential spots. It also has some other tree layers, such as coniferous vs. deciduous. It’s been a big help in my scouting this year, because I can focus my boots on the ground scouting to certain areas. We will see if how much it pays off in the next few weeks!


Are you looking for the same sign as yellows/blondes when it comes to the life cycle of the trees? So are you looking for dying/shedding aspens specifically or just anywhere around the area?


----------



## Shane Hager

missingmorels said:


> Hi everyone! I found this board my a quick google search. My husband and I are in Elk River and we have been searching for Morels going on 3 years now. We have had a ton of success with pheasant back, oysters, and maritake, but the morels are elusive little buggers!
> 
> I'm excited to keep searching, we went today and found nothing. In any case, just wanted to introduce myself and love all the information I've found thus far.


I've been using this site for probably 5 years now, it contains the best semi-local data I can find. 

Good soaking rain this AM in Apple Valley/Rosemount, drove up north to Eagan and no moisture so far. Let's hope the sky opens up this afternoon. Checked a couple early Dakota County spots yesterday and it still seems early. Won't be long!


----------



## Cburta

Shane Hager said:


> Are you looking for the same sign as yellows/blondes when it comes to the life cycle of the trees? So are you looking for dying/shedding aspens specifically or just anywhere around the area?



Not particularly. It seems to be more about the age of the trees. One good tip I picked up on from a post years ago on this site was that the aspen tree circumference is about pop can to paint can size, so more in harmony with the trees as opposed to diseased/dying trees. Seems they like disturbed soil, too. I always look for the deer trails throughout the woods and find many there. Logging areas are great, too. I'm not sure if it's different in other regions, just what I've had the best luck with so far.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Cburta said:


> I want to say big tooth, but I’m not that great at ID’ing trees apart from knowing if it’s an Aspen or not. Here’s a picture of typical habitat I find black morels in.
> View attachment 43215
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to add to that, OnX Maps has a great Aspen layer feature that shows the distribution of young Aspen forests. It is a great way to parse through public land and identify potential spots. It also has some other tree layers, such as coniferous vs. deciduous. It’s been a big help in my scouting this year, because I can focus my boots on the ground scouting to certain areas. We will see if how much it pays off in the next few weeks!


That's funny because my brothers been telling me to get onX. I will say I have spent a lot of time scouting areas and I've spent half a year getting my trees down to the best of my ability and it's payed off. I'm 14 by the way and I started this morel thing with my dad 5 years ago. When we started we had no clue what we were doing. The only hint we had for identifying elm trees was that there shaped like an umbrella. In our first year hunting we got 115 morels, I'm not going to lie though I think we got pretty lucky finding them. Then in my second and third year we did ok and got about 50 each year. And last year was awful, none of our spots produced and we had to venture out for new spots. We ended up with 20 the whole year. I absolutely loved morels so I decided to put my time into it. I spent hundreds of hours in the woods throughout the winter. I watched hundreds of videos on YouTube or morel hunting and tree identification. My hard work I put in is looking like it's paid off and now I'm set to check hundreds of elm trees, hundreds of Apple trees, and a bunch of ash, there is a lot of Oak, Maple, and Cottonwood around here so I might check the theory of White Oak and Sugar Maples being good trees as well. I tell you what if your a beginner do exactly what I did. Put your time in when you have the time to do it. Get out in the woods even in the winter to find some spots. And most of all start praying you get rain and the right temps lol. It makes things a whole lot easier then walking 5 miles through the woods and walking out with nothing. Just learn some of the basic trees and have yourself a treat. Happy hunting everyone and I can't wait to see some nice morels on Friday and the weekend! Im so pumped, stay safe and fill them bags and baskets up!👍


----------



## Kokomorel

Jonah Sinkel said:


> That's funny because my brothers been telling me to get onX. I will say I have spent a lot of time scouting areas and I've spent half a year getting my trees down to the best of my ability and it's payed off. I'm 14 by the way and I started this morel thing with my dad 5 years ago. When we started we had no clue what we were doing. The only hint we had for identifying elm trees was that there shaped like an umbrella. In our first year hunting we got 115 morels, I'm not going to lie though I think we got pretty lucky finding them. Then in my second and third year we did ok and got about 50 each year. And last year was awful, none of our spots produced and we had to venture out for new spots. We ended up with 20 the whole year. I absolutely loved morels so I decided to put my time into it. I spent hundreds of hours in the woods throughout the winter. I watched hundreds of videos on YouTube or morel hunting and tree identification. My hard work I put in is looking like it's paid off and now I'm set to check hundreds of elm trees, hundreds of Apple trees, and a bunch of ash, there is a lot of Oak, Maple, and Cottonwood around here so I might check the theory of White Oak and Sugar Maples being good trees as well. I tell you what if your a beginner do exactly what I did. Put your time in when you have the time to do it. Get out in the woods even in the winter to find some spots. And most of all start praying you get rain and the right temps lol. It makes things a whole lot easier then walking 5 miles through the woods and walking out with nothing. Just learn some of the basic trees and have yourself a treat. Happy hunting everyone and I can't wait to see some nice morels on Friday and the weekend! Im so pumped, stay safe and fill them bags and baskets up!👍


Glad to see you so involved at your age. Check us out this summer and fall lots of shrooms to be found. Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Kokomorel said:


> Glad to see you so involved at your age. Check us out this summer and fall lots of shrooms to be found. Good Luck Shroomin


Glad I'm in this hobby to, it's stuff like this that's more important than video games and watching TV like most people my age. I wish there was more young people getting into it to keep the hobby going strong. I'm always glad to see people posting bringing there kids out! Such a precious hobby, no more than a month a year.


----------



## Kokomorel

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Glad I'm in this hobby to, it's stuff like this that's more important than video games and watching TV like most people my age. I wish there was more young people getting into it to keep the hobby going strong. I'm always glad to see people posting bringing there kids out! Such a precious hobby, no more than a month a year.


But you could be hunting shrooms almost all year long. I hunt shrooms at lease 8 months a year. Just stay in touch with the site this summer you will learn a lot. So many different shrooms to find in the summer and fall


----------



## stilz

I'm on the board but didn't take them. I found over a dozen babies. All were in an early microclimate on the south slope of a pond.


----------



## Wendelina

Hello everyone! Late to post this spring, had so much going on and then I got Covid. 😐

Looks like things are starting to pop up from the photos!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Kokomorel said:


> But you could be hunting shrooms almost all year long. I hunt shrooms at lease 8 months a year. Just stay in touch with the site this summer you will learn a lot. So many different shrooms to find in the summer and fall


I've never done any summer or fall mushroom although I do know some stuff about it. Might have to give it a try this year!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Baby greys/blondes are up in my part of the state as well — Steele/rice/dodge/goodhue. 5-10 days before any are worth picking.


----------



## mtross21

treebeardlennon said:


> Baby greys/blondes are up in my part of the state as well — Steele/rice/dodge/goodhue. 5-10 days before any are worth picking.


Had some good rain this morning in the area and now some heat to speed up the growth!


----------



## Old Elm

treebeardlennon said:


> Baby greys/blondes are up in my part of the state as well — Steele/rice/dodge/goodhue. 5-10 days before any are worth picking.





treebeardlennon said:


> Baby greys/blondes are up in my part of the state as well — Steele/rice/dodge/goodhue. 5-10 days before any are worth picking.


Yup, I would agree with your thoughts.


----------



## Old Elm

mtross21 said:


> Had some good rain this morning in the area and now some heat to speed up the growth!


----------



## Driftless1

Found a few on 2 different elms today, steep south facing slopes. 3 were almost 3" but most were like 1"


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

WARNING: I've already said it 3 times but ticks are out in big numbers. I've pulled at least 100 this year. Was just out and looked down to see 20 of them biting and crawling up my legs.


----------



## Driftless1

Jonah Sinkel said:


> WARNING: I've already said it 3 times but ticks are out in big numbers. I've pulled at least 100 this year. Was just out and looked down to see 20 of them biting and crawling up my legs.


I have been using permetherine spray for my clothes after hearing about it here for about a week now and I've been really happy with the results. Almost no ticks now.


----------



## shedberg123

Out today for the first time to get some fiddleheads only to discover my entire patch was already too far gone! Darn! Anyone reporting in the bluff area in SE MN??? I'm waiting til the weekend weather cools off a bit before I hit it. It's dizzy weather out there today and tomorrow.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Is this a morel?


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Chanterelle nut said:


> Is this a morel?


Not a morel, not sure what it is.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Out of curiosity, what trees is everyone finding blacks and half trees under? I have no trouble finding yellows. But I've only found half trees under an elm the past 3 years





Cburta said:


> Aspen (poplars) predominantly. If the grouse are drumming near by, I’m finding black morels. Though I’m northern Minnesota, not sure if it’s different for others.


I've heard much the same, but we don't have a lot of those here in NE Ohio. One thing I've learned to do here is look at the fallen leaves on the ground in pics of morels in situ. In some pics of blacks I notice a lot of fallen oak leaves on the ground! One of those things that makes you go Hmmmmm!



Driftless1 said:


> I have been using permetherine spray for my clothes after hearing about it here for about a week now and I've been really happy with the results. Almost no ticks now.


It is great stuff, and I like the fact that it lasts! I have not encountered a tick on me since I started using it 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Driftless1

shedberg123 said:


> Out today for the first time to get some fiddleheads only to discover my entire patch was already too far gone! Darn! Anyone reporting in the bluff area in SE MN??? I'm waiting til the weekend weather cools off a bit before I hit it. It's dizzy weather out there today and tomorrow.


Yes that's where I am. I have heard reports from around here of small ones and found about 20 for the first time today. Saw some fiddleheads yesterday but they were up 12" or so. Saw my first dryads and false morels yesterday. Usual places are blank I've just seen them near the top in the sunny hot zone. Gonna mow for the 2nd time tomorrow.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Seriously y’all, get some permethrin in your life. Lyme ain’t worth fuckin around with.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

treebeardlennon said:


> Seriously y’all, get some permethrin in your life. Lyme ain’t worth fuckin around with.


Is permethrin harmful to humans at all.


----------



## Driftless1

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Is permethrin harmful to humans at all.


It is cleared to use even on infants for lice and stuff. I looked it up before, you pretty much spray a day before and not when you're wearing it. My best friend was diagnosed with Lyme 2 years ago so I've seen the trouble he's had with it. I've also been tested the last 2 years after several bites a year. I would recommend it.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Driftless1 said:


> It is cleared to use even on infants for lice and stuff. I looked it up before, you pretty much spray a day before and not when you're wearing it. My best friend was diagnosed with Lyme 2 years ago so I've seen the trouble he's had with it. I've also been tested the last 2 years after several bites a year. I would recommend it.


Sounds good, I hope your friends doing alright. Lyme disease can be tough.


----------



## Dtails

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Is permethrin harmful to humans at all.


You put it on clothes not skin... I water it down and bip cotton balls in it and wipe it in areas on my dog that she can't reach! fur only but it keeps those horse and deer flies off my dog too


----------



## buckthornman

Grabbed another 25 blacks today. And we've been getting rain all day and a gully washer tonight yeehaaww 😂🤠 back to the swamp!!!! I mean thorns!!!✌🏻


----------



## Shane Hager

buckthornman said:


> Grabbed another 25 blacks today. And we've been getting rain all day and a gully washer tonight yeehaaww 😂🤠 back to the swamp!!!! I mean thorns!!!✌🏻


RAIN!!!!! This is the soaker we needed at just the right time. Let's hope the woods explodes with life. 🙏


----------



## Walking Shuz

For ramps I suggest only picking one of the two leaves, refrigerate in a paper bag, then use the leaves within 3 days. Ramps can take 10 years to mature so over harvesting all the ramp roots in an area can prevent regrowth for a very long time. I picked in Alexandria last weekend so even though Morels are just getting started, fiddle heads and hop shoots are pretty much done already. Ramps are ready through the first half of the state. Everything seems to be about 8 days late this year.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

We basically just got a statewide shower, its going to be epic!!!


----------



## stilz

This weekend through next weekend should be ripe as fuck. I'll be doing a little filming.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Jonah Sinkel said:


> That's funny because my brothers been telling me to get onX. I will say I have spent a lot of time scouting areas and I've spent half a year getting my trees down to the best of my ability and it's payed off. I'm 14 by the way and I started this morel thing with my dad 5 years ago. When we started we had no clue what we were doing. The only hint we had for identifying elm trees was that there shaped like an umbrella. In our first year hunting we got 115 morels, I'm not going to lie though I think we got pretty lucky finding them. Then in my second and third year we did ok and got about 50 each year. And last year was awful, none of our spots produced and we had to venture out for new spots. We ended up with 20 the whole year. I absolutely loved morels so I decided to put my time into it. I spent hundreds of hours in the woods throughout the winter. I watched hundreds of videos on YouTube or morel hunting and tree identification. My hard work I put in is looking like it's paid off and now I'm set to check hundreds of elm trees, hundreds of Apple trees, and a bunch of ash, there is a lot of Oak, Maple, and Cottonwood around here so I might check the theory of White Oak and Sugar Maples being good trees as well. I tell you what if your a beginner do exactly what I did. Put your time in when you have the time to do it. Get out in the woods even in the winter to find some spots. And most of all start praying you get rain and the right temps lol. It makes things a whole lot easier then walking 5 miles through the woods and walking out with nothing. Just learn some of the basic trees and have yourself a treat. Happy hunting everyone and I can't wait to see some nice morels on Friday and the weekend! Im so pumped, stay safe and fill them bags and baskets up!👍


its nice to see a younger kid put as much time and effort in as you are. I started with my dad when I was around 10 and after 25 years or so of hunting them I’ve never lost interest. You’re well on your way to learning how to be an effective morel hunter. Don’t be afraid to put in the miles, it’s a highly effective strategy!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Morelsrfun said:


> its nice to see a younger kid put as much time and effort in as you are. I started with my dad when I was around 10 and after 25 years or so of hunting them I’ve never lost interest. You’re well on your way to learning how to be an effective morel hunter. Don’t be afraid to put in the miles, it’s a highly effective strategy!


I'm glad I'm in this hobby. I love the woods and it's something fun to look forward to. I figured since I love it so much I mind as well start young and get as much knowledge as I can. I'm thinking about making notes from each year to kinda compare them to see how well different conditions compare with each other. I'm actually a top runner in my county for cross country so I'm not afraid to put on some miles! I'll gladly walk 20 miles for nothing to eventually end up on a motherload. I said before I got a lot of trees to check and I'm hoping that I can get a couple of solid spots this year.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Jonah Sinkel said:


> I'm glad I'm in this hobby. I love the woods and it's something fun to look forward to. I figured since I love it so much I mind as well start young and get as much knowledge as I can. I'm thinking about making notes from each year to kinda compare them to see how well different conditions compare with each other. I'm actually a top runner in my county for cross country so I'm not afraid to put on some miles! I'll gladly walk 20 miles for nothing to eventually end up on a motherload. I said before I got a lot of trees to check and I'm hoping that I can get a couple of solid spots this year.


keeping track from year to year in particular ground temps and weather trends will definitely help you know when and where to go. Can’t count on them, my data has led me astray a few times (including this year) but all in all it is also a helpful strategy. At the end of the day you will typically find more mushrooms the more trees you check and my best strategy is to find a chunk of woods I can walk for a couple hours and just grind out results. Good luck out there and glad you’re enjoying it.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Morelsrfun said:


> keeping track from year to year in particular ground temps and weather trends will definitely help you know when and where to go. Can’t count on them, my data has led me astray a few times (including this year) but all in all it is also a helpful strategy. At the end of the day you will typically find more mushrooms the more trees you check and my best strategy is to find a chunk of woods I can walk for a couple hours and just grind out results. Good luck out there and glad you’re enjoying it.


It's going to be a lot more challenging this year because I moved to Barron County Wisconsin from Wright County Minnesota this fall. So I lost all the spots me and my dad had in that area. I'm hoping that the spots I found will be better than the ones we had from my home town. The sucky part is we happened to move into one of the biggest hot spots for ticks in the country. Already pulled off 100+ and there only going to get worse.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Flicked off 10 more ticks, one decided to try and feast on my back, simple steady pull with the tweezers always does the trick.


----------



## LoHaze

Went out for an hour to poke around some more. Found another 5 trees with morels, all little shits. One of them had at least a dozen smaller than my pinky nail, those were the ones I could see. Next week should be amazing! The woods have just exploded in the last couple of days, it’s fun watching the forest come back to life.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

LoHaze said:


> Went out for an hour to poke around some more. Found another 5 trees with morels, all little shits. One of them had at least a dozen smaller than my pinky nail, those were the ones I could see. Next week should be amazing! The woods have just exploded in the last couple of days, it’s fun watching the forest come back to life.
> View attachment 43271


Nice eye! What area are you in


----------



## Kokomorel

Your going to make a great shroomer


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Kokomorel said:


> Your going to make a great shroomer


Well, I see all of you guys on hear with your big shroom brains and knowledge. I just hope to be like you guys someday and pass on all the knowledge I have.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Well, I see all of you guys on hear with your big shroom brains and knowledge. I just hope to be like you guys someday and pass on all the knowledge I have.


And wait until you get into summer and fall edibles, that's where the real fun is!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Chanterelle nut said:


> And wait until you get into summer and fall edibles, that's where the real fun is!


C'mon, nothing beats morels for mushrooms...


----------



## Wendelina

Anyone know if Mills Fleet Farm still sells permathrin spray?


----------



## May madness

Wendelina said:


> Anyone know if Mills Fleet Farm still sells permathrin spray?


I was there 2 weeks ago and they had some


----------



## Wendelina

May madness said:


> I was there 2 weeks ago and they had some


Thank you


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> I want to say big tooth, but I’m not that great at ID’ing trees apart from knowing if it’s an Aspen or not. Here’s a picture of typical habitat I find black morels in.
> View attachment 43215
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to add to that, OnX Maps has a great Aspen layer feature that shows the distribution of young Aspen forests. It is a great way to parse through public land and identify potential spots. It also has some other tree layers, such as coniferous vs. deciduous. It’s been a big help in my scouting this year, because I can focus my boots on the ground scouting to certain areas. We will see if how much it pays off in the next few weeks!


I think you have quacking Aspen in this picture. Hard to say, look at the leaves on the ground. Big tooth will typically be a mid to large sized leaf about the size of the palm of your hand with large teeth on the margins ( outside) of the leaf. Quacking aspen have smaller leaves, about the size of a small egg or smaller, are more heart shaped, and have fine teeth, like your steak knife. I hope this helps. If i can find my dendrology collection I will post pic's!


----------



## Inthewild

Please keep my friend @wade in your prayers from the Indiana forums. Thanks


----------



## shroomsearcher

Chanterelle nut said:


> And wait until you get into summer and fall edibles, that's where the real fun is!





Jonah Sinkel said:


> C'mon, nothing beats morels for mushrooms...


Well,,,,,,,,,, there are chanterelles!


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

shroomsearcher said:


> Well,,,,,,,,,, there are chanterelles!


I mean... I've never had them but I feel like nothing's beating morels. I'll have to try them this year.👍


----------



## buckthornman

5 inches of rain and some 🌪 s I'm good...😎


----------



## buckthornman

It'll be on in The next 5 days. No matter what. 😎 Ok maybe 7. But I doubt it. We're good on moisture...lol not even fibbing 5 inches in 36 hours and hail.and 🌪 s


----------



## buckthornman

I won't be opening fishing that's for damn sure!👍🏻😂😎


----------



## Kokomorel

Chanterelle nut said:


> And wait until you get into summer and fall edibles, that's where the real fun is!


I agree that’s my favorite time for Shroomin


----------



## Morelsrfun

pretty hot out there last night, went back and checked the ones I found Tuesday and they still were a little small. Going to have to just cross my fingers they are still there Saturday morning. I also found 3 more trees that had babies the size of the ones I found Tuesday. I’m drawing the conclusion that in our area that it’s still just a touch early yet but on the verge! 

anyone have any theories on north/south differences in when they pop? I do but would love to hear anyone’s take. For example if there is a difference from Lacrosse to Winona in that 30 miles. Is Winona a day Or two behind or do you think the 30 miles in distance is not important? I hunt from Winona to red Wing so I just used those two as an example.


----------



## Driftless1

I hunt from Winona to red Wing so I just used those two as an example.
Morelsrfun said:


> That's my area! Lol just kidding, it is a nice area. I have seen some people parked but hardly ever see anyone in the woods, and only for morel season. Never saw anyone else out for the tons of summer mushrooms. I will be out today as soon as I get the kids to school!


----------



## May madness

We’ll I’m on the board just getting started


----------



## Morelsrfun

May madness said:


> View attachment 43307
> View attachment 43307
> We’ll I’m on the board just getting started


Those were about the size I found yesterday, sooooo close!!!


----------



## stilz

Morelsrfun said:


> Those were about the size I found yesterday, sooooo close!!!


Yep. I'll be riding my motorcycle the next couple of days and then hammering the boomers on Sunday.


----------



## Cburta

Finally getting some decent sized black morels at one of my early spots. I’m astounded at the amount of verpa bohemica (early morel) that are around. Never seen so many and they’re mixed right in with the black morels. Hoping it’s a sign of high numbers of true morels!


----------



## Driftless1

Some decent ones and alot of small ones still! Beautiful day today.


----------



## Mason

We got hammered in the storm last night. The yard and woods are a disaster.


----------



## mascadcar

Driftless1 said:


> Some decent ones and alot of small ones still! Beautiful day today.
> View attachment 43322
> View attachment 43323


Nice!! What part of the state?


----------



## Driftless1

Southeastern. Another pic from a new spot I will be back to! Only the warmest areas really have any with a little size. Going to be nice in a few days!!


----------



## tonkadad

I checked my best spots south of Cologne this morning and the soil looks promising but it's still a week away. Not a single indication of a mushroom as of yet.


----------



## stilz

The pop is the best I've seen in years. I'm finding dozens under each good tree. Still too early to pick.


----------



## Dtails

Wendelina said:


> Anyone know if Mills Fleet Farm still sells permathrin spray?


Walmart sells it


----------



## Dtails

Yes mills fleet sells it too


Wendelina said:


> Anyone know if Mills Fleet Farm still sells permathrin spray?


----------



## Mason

Jonah Sinkel said:


> C'mon, nothing beats morels for mushrooms...


Morels are very nice, but i love my chanterelles, boletes, oysters, hens, and lobsters!!!!! There is no shroomless dish with these as an option!!!


----------



## Courtney Knitter

.


----------



## Courtney Knitter

Only checked one spot today, about 400 feet along a creek. Saw 20, all still too small to pick so now it’s the waiting and hoping no one else gets them (or accidentally tramples them since a lot were close to a walking path). I think it’ll be a good year, I was about ready to call it quits on this spot since the past few years it’s only been about 5-8. I used to get about 50 from it then a few years back the city did buckthorn removal that demolished the ground. Seems like it’s finally healing, or more likely this is just the best year for morels in the last 3 seasons


----------



## buckthornman

Got about 80 blks today. Some were old about 8 the rest were good 👍🏻


----------



## buckthornman

Picked 80 blks today...🤷🏻‍♂️ Was a good day


----------



## buckthornman

Blonde are still 7-10.out. in central Minnesota


----------



## buckthornman

I'm just happy to be getting something....bk to the thorns!!!!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Found about 15 yesterday, all were borderline big enough but I picked them because they were on state land and I had purchased some steaks that absolutely needed some morels to join them. Still early which seems crazy 2 weeks into May but it’s heating up for sure!


----------



## jg010682

stilz said:


> The pop is the best I've seen in years. I'm finding dozens under each good tree. Still too early to pick.
> View attachment 43355


What part of the state you hunting. I usually hunt benton stearns and shurburn are but was down in south west minnesota for fishing opener we went lokking for some morels though and struck out


----------



## Dtails

The 10" + rainfall over the last 10 days only hurt my black morel spots. Saw some wild asparagus about 2-3" tall! I'm going to need hip boots and a kayak to get to other spots.


----------



## stilz

jg010682 said:


> What part of the state you hunting. I usually hunt benton stearns and shurburn are but was down in south west minnesota for fishing opener we went lokking for some morels though and struck out


Dakota/Scott Counties. I'm in Burnsville.


----------



## Mnjanedoe

Any luck yet?


----------



## Cburta

Black morels trickling in for Becker County.


----------



## SouthSlope

Made my first outing of the year today near the cities. Checked my early spots and found 20 keepers and left about 15 very small ones. All on south slopes. Still early.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Picked about 75-80 small-to-medium-sized yellows at my early spot today. Left a lot more to grow. Gonna be a good year.


----------



## treebeardlennon

buckthornman said:


> Blonde are still 7-10.out. in central Minnesota





> Got about 80 blks today. Some were old about 8 the rest were good 👍🏻


Interestingly enough, several of the yellows I found today were too far gone despite their small size. I think the heat and humidity did them a disservice.


----------



## Wendelina

Went to visit my spot in Sherburne county today and it was very wet. 🙁


----------



## Snowflake

Searched yesterday in Rice county. No morels. The tickets are out there. Suggestion… Tuck pant legs into socks. That helped (I had half the ticks my husband had). I realize it’s warm out there, but, I might wear turtleneck next time, instead of loose fitting t-shirt. Good luck all.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Embarrassed to announce we only found 5 yesterday and they were all fairly small, put some miles on too. Try again today after work!!


----------



## Cburta

Snowflake said:


> Searched yesterday in Rice county. No morels. The tickets are out there. Suggestion… Tuck pant legs into socks. That helped (I had half the ticks my husband had). I realize it’s warm out there, but, I might wear turtleneck next time, instead of loose fitting t-shirt. Good luck all.


Permethrin spray helps. So does a couple of rings of duct tape wrapped inside out on pant legs!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Snowflake said:


> Searched yesterday in Rice county. No morels.


They’re out there if you know where to look 😉 All mine yesterday were from Rice County — private property about midway between Dundas and Millersburg. South-southwest slopes with decent exposure and picture perfect dying elms.

Also, this forecast is a thing of beauty


----------



## LoHaze

Found a motherload tree! There was over 90 around one tree. Hennepin County


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

I have been checking my spots in Hennepin County. I know it's early, but around here if I am not on it, the spots become obscured by other growth quickly! Also, invasive Buckthorn has wrecked a lot of formerly fruitful places. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Driftless1

Nice!! We need some rain bad down here, alot of the yellows are drying out.


----------



## jg010682

6 jars pickled asparagus


----------



## Shane Hager

LoHaze said:


> Found a motherload tree! There was over 90 around one tree. Hennepin County
> View attachment 43451
> View attachment 43452
> View attachment 43453


Great shots, nice haul! Early spots in Eagan also starting to produce!


----------



## buckthornman

Keep getting out and looking. Way to early to quit now! Back to the thorns!!!😎✌🏻


----------



## Morelsrfun

Picked about 70 last night, few were a little too dried out but giving them the water treatment and hope they come back to life a little. All of these were found in brutal buckthorn, if I didn’t find them I would be a little salty today. Think southeast is a little dried up but not sure what others are seeing/thinking.


----------



## Dtails

I like to see people are getting on them!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Well I am on the boards, so south hills south of the cities are to far now. Move east cowboys. Lots of tiny blonds already getting burnt. Found some nice blonds on east facing. We found over 150 bunch of tiny ones as well, but hey 5 tiny ones equal one good one, and they wont grow they will burn, so pick everything, leave nothing behind. Leave no trace so whoever else comes never come back.


----------



## Nickolay

FLEX!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Sunday hit 75 on my early spot in Hennepin county, I was beat to this place and still did good. Funny how most people leave the city to forage and I go in to do so.
















Today I went to my private spot during my lunch break and found a big flush of yellows on the southern edge of the woods (a few spent). Then checked a spot that produced last year on the northside of the woods and they are just starting to pop. Pictures from Sunday. Best Luck wished to all!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

So I enjoyed my 1st batch last night. 20+ years of doing this a still getting the grit after cleaning/cooking. I usually place morels in a brown paper bag and then into the fridge. When ready to prepare I then fill a bowl with cold water and swish each individual morel around in the water. Dry on paper towel and then cut in half. Please share if you have a better method of preparation to reduce grit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I soak mine in salt water for about an hour stirring from time to time, most of the dirt falls due to gravity, then wash them under cold water with the sprayer, cut them in half sprinkle olive oil on the spongy side, sprinkle some salt, and saute in butter 🧈 😋 they dont last more than a minute!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Chanterelle nut said:


> I soak mine in salt water for about an hour stirring from time to time, most of the dirt falls due to gravity, then wash them under cold water with the sprayer, cut them in half sprinkle olive oil on the spongy side, sprinkle some salt, and saute in butter 🧈 😋 they dont last more than a minute!


I will definitely have to try your cleaning method. TY!


----------



## Morelsrfun

I like the grit 😝


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Shane Hager

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 43581


Central MN, correct?


----------



## tundraking

Just a heads up, my Dad found an ice cream pail of greys on northwest facing wooded slope yesterday in Wabasha County. So don't get stuck on early spots only. Another crazy year, true to form...


----------



## shroomsearcher

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 43581


One question. How on earth do you keep your nails so clean when out hunting mushrooms?


----------



## Mason

Dtails said:


> I like to see people are getting on them!


Lol yeah,great and discouraging! Checked where i have found them in the past, and nothing.


----------



## Mason

Big tooth Aspen


----------



## Mason

Quaking Aspen


----------



## Morelsrfun

Nice day, mostly west and southwest facing at times, so I agree don’t just get stuck on early spots. We were trying to get to southeast and East stuff but the way the bluff worked it just didn’t bend like I thought the map suggested. Still found a couple really nice producing trees and each of us came home with a nice haul!! Just keep getting a little rain with these cool temps and should be a really nice year! 🤞


----------



## bpchleb

Chanterelle nut said:


> Well now that the temperature has reach 50-60 degrees it means Morels will be finally pocking through the snow! so I am creating the 2022 thread, and if this year you guys get skunk again maybe consider collecting stamps. let the best hunter win!


I was out today and found my first morel of the year! It’s only about 1” tall, it must have just popped as I’ve been checking the area daily.


----------



## Snowflake

Hunted again today for a couple of hours in Rice County on our 12 acres. We’re near Lonsdale. No luck. Our property is fairly wooded... with clearings in a few areas. Mix of oak, elm, and others trees. I looked near dead elms, along the creek, and nothing. I did find some odd looking fungi that I don’t recall seeing before. They’re thins, like a piece of leather. One is 6 or 7 inches in diameter. The others are more like 2 or 3 inches. Anyone know what these are?


----------



## Snowflake

Here is the top side of the large one.


----------



## Shane Hager

Snowflake said:


> Here is the top side of the large one.


r/mycology would be my first stop if I were you


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Morelsrfun said:


> I like the grit 😝
> [/
> 
> 
> Snowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunted again today for a couple of hours in Rice County on our 12 acres. We’re near Lonsdale. No luck. Our property is fairly wooded... with clearings in a few areas. Mix of oak, elm, and others trees. I looked near dead elms, along the creek, and nothing. I did find some odd looking fungi that I don’t recall seeing before. They’re thins, like a piece of leather. One is 6 or 7 inches in diameter. The others are more like 2 or 3 inches. Anyone know what these are?
Click to expand...




Snowflake said:


> Hunted again today for a couple of hours in Rice County on our 12 acres. We’re near Lonsdale. No luck. Our property is fairly wooded... with clearings in a few areas. Mix of oak, elm, and others trees. I looked near dead elms, along the creek, and nothing. I did find some odd looking fungi that I don’t recall seeing before. They’re thins, like a piece of leather. One is 6 or 7 inches in diameter. The others are more like 2 or 3 inches. Anyone know what these are?


I miss Lonsdale. Go to cannon valley nature area. Extremely hard terrain since the tornadoes of 18’. Good spot though.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Lilacs just booming here 3 miles north of Cleveland. This year makes absolutely no sense at all. My favorite saying nowadays…… “Just another day at the Circus!”


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Very excited for tomorrow. A full day off to forage. 92 private acres next to a state park. Just dabbled with it a bit last season. Dreams of morels/nightmares of ticks and so on. My now 8 year old daughter has the eye and tomorrow will be her day.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Where is ShroomTrooper???


----------



## bigrobshroommn

A legend like Old Elm and Buckthornman


----------



## rationalcog

Snowflake said:


> Hunted again today for a couple of hours in Rice County on our 12 acres. We’re near Lonsdale. No luck. Our property is fairly wooded... with clearings in a few areas. Mix of oak, elm, and others trees. I looked near dead elms, along the creek, and nothing. I did find some odd looking fungi that I don’t recall seeing before. They’re thins, like a piece of leather. One is 6 or 7 inches in diameter. The others are more like 2 or 3 inches. Anyone know what these are?


I think these are Polyporus badius -black footed polypore. Take a look at a description of that and see if it fits…

Good luck all!


----------



## fun guy minnetonka

I checked more of my spots in Hennepin Co. yesterday- nothing yet!


----------



## sporesgalore

First outing was a zero In Scott County. Wishing you all the best. May the shrooms be with you.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Chanterelle nut said:


> Well I am on the boards, so south hills south of the cities are to far now. Move east cowboys. Lots of tiny blonds already getting burnt. Found some nice blonds on east facing. We found over 150 bunch of tiny ones as well, but hey 5 tiny ones equal one good one, and they wont grow they will burn, so pick everything, leave nothing behind. Leave no trace so whoever else comes never come back.


I always cover my stumps with leaf litter...😁


----------



## Tr00ter

Checked a spot in Crow Wing County, and nothing. Of course right after deer season this past year they logged it. Just hoping for some luck, I've heard clear cuttings can be great, just don't know if you need to let them "rest" a few years or if you can find some the following year after.


----------



## Driftless1

Picked about 50 today, they are still popping up in spots and the recent rains help. Also found my first golden oysters of the year. I have not seen both at the same time before.


----------



## Cburta

80 in an hour and a half, Becker county. Old ones right next to new ones, thinking with the forecast we will be going for quite a while


----------



## MayMotherload

My half of the booty


----------



## MayMotherload

MayMotherload said:


> My half of the booty
> View attachment 43624
> View attachment 43624


It's the same picture twice on accident


----------



## Dtails

I'm finally on the board 😅 Picked 10 saw 40+ let them grow! Even saw a few shriveled up blacks... Really nice to get some today!!! Still lots of babies out there!


----------



## Dtails




----------



## bigrobshroommn

morelmaniacmn said:


> I always cover my stumps with leaf litter...😁


Same in public lands


morelmaniacmn said:


> I always cover my stumps with leaf litter...😁


same here while on public lands


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Driftless1 said:


> Picked about 50 today, they are still popping up in spots and the recent rains help. Also found my first golden oysters of the year. I have not seen both at the same time before.





MayMotherload said:


> My half of the booty
> View attachment 43624
> View attachment 43624


nice


----------



## bigrobshroommn




----------



## bigrobshroommn

Left these to grow along with at least another 50 more at that tree. Going back for them Sunday. Found another flush at different tree and got caught in a storm, ThunderMorels! Then found a full shed set along a wooden fence line just before I got back to my truck. 2.5 hrs and my 8 year old was spent. A Good day!


----------



## Inthewild

@buckthornman So how thin do you make yourself to get through all the buckthorn? I seem to have a problem not coming out looking like I got in a fight with a bobcat.


----------



## Dtails

Think small and dive in😂... I have the same problem. A lot of swearing 🤬!!


----------



## rationalcog

Dtails said:


> Think small and dive in😂... I have the same problem. A lot of swearing 🤬!!


Agreed! On years when it’s a little cooler a long-sleeve sure helps, but with this heat my arms are taking a thrashing. Now if only that meant I was good enough to be counting by the pound…


----------



## LoHaze

This is shaping up to be pretty damn good! I’ve been seeing really nice numbers and lots of trees with at least 10 around it. Think I’m at around 170 for the week so far. Heading out with my girls (8&6) after school and we should come home with around 100 from ones I’ve found this week and let grow. The ones on the counter were Mondays finds.


----------



## Shane Hager

On the board, this pic is from yesterday. Hoping to spend a few hours on new spots this afternoon in Eagan


----------



## butsky

Hi everyone, I'm new to this board as well as new to mushroom hunting. Well not actually new but have gotten away from it for many years. I'm now in southern Cass county and wondering if anyone has seen any success this far north yet?


----------



## treebeardlennon

Been a good year so far. Approaching 1000 in MN thanks to a couple good scores from trees that produced over 100. I’m struggling to stay ahead of the bugs and slugs in some of my early spots, but such is life. None of my later season spots have really started yet, and a couple of my early spots have yet to start, and I’m at the point where I’m wondering whether those spots will even go.

Something exceptionally curious about this season so far is I’ve yet to see a single gyromitra, verpa, or half-free. Anyone else notice this?

Pic is a bag-shot from my best tree so far this year: 133 perfect eatin’ size (imho) yellow morels. Public land, about two feet from the path 😈


----------



## Cburta

344 today!


----------



## Cburta

treebeardlennon said:


> Been a good year so far. Approaching 1000 in MN thanks to a couple good scores from trees that produced over 100. I’m struggling to stay ahead of the bugs and slugs in some of my early spots, but such is life. None of my later season spots have really started yet, and a couple of my early spots have yet to start, and I’m at the point where I’m wondering whether those spots will even go.
> 
> Something exceptionally curious about this season so far is I’ve yet to see a single gyromitra, verpa, or half-free. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Pic is a bag-shot from my best tree so far this year: 133 perfect eatin’ size (imho) yellow morels. Public land, about two feet from the path 😈
> View attachment 43655


I have seen more verpa this year than any other year combined!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I have only ever found one half free, and it crumbled the instant my fingertips touched it. However, I do find verpa every year. This year I found a nice bunch of morels, enough to give some away, near an apple tree on the edge of a two track which gets some direct sun. I made my way further in past one apple tree where I found nothing, to one back deeper in which was surrounded by a bunch of verpa. The soil temp at the first apple tree was 54.4 degrees. The soil temp in the shade where all the verpa were was 51.1 degrees. I had found a ton of bigfoot morels around that second tree a couple of years ago. The last time I went out, that was what I was hoping for. I found nothing!


----------



## Shane Hager

Found these scattered in a couple hundred yard stretch with mostly elm and walnut. Eagan, flat ground.


----------



## May madness

This evening was a good walk 170


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I am a happy cook!!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I dont recall so many guys finding them in the previous years! congrats everybody. So once again, if this season you dont find any, I hear scrapbooking is a very fulfilling hobby....


----------



## Driftless1

Only went for an hour today from the rain found a bunch of nice sized ones finally and picked a bunch of oysters too.


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> @buckthornman So how thin do you make yourself to get through all the buckthorn? I seem to have a problem not coming out looking like I got in a fight with a bobcat.


@buckthornman So, have you ever said...please don't hide any morels in that thorn? Me...neva! I think it, but don't follow my advice. Fun to keep myself company. 😁


----------



## LoHaze

Ended up with 121 last night. Best tree last night was 35. Found a couple spots on east slopes where some baby greys are just popping. Close to 300 for the week. Good luck all!


----------



## rationalcog

treebeardlennon said:


> Something exceptionally curious about this season so far is I’ve yet to see a single gyromitra, verpa, or half-free. Anyone else notice this?


Interesting. I’ve seen far fewer gyromitra, but the ones I have seen (in the same locations as previous years) are larger than my hand! Seen some verpas too, but no half frees yet.


----------



## buckthornman

Blacks are done time to find some yellows! No morel left behind! And yes I wear a long sleeve shirt 😅. Back to the thorns!✌🏻


----------



## Morelsrfun

Congrats to all! Been a good season.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Dear mushroom poachers and trespassers,

What? You think I don’t have fucking trail cams set up? You think I don’t know you drive a gold Ford? You think I don’t know what you look like? Don’t ever let me see you again.

I give away the lion’s share of morels I find because I enjoy making people happy. I even took off from work for the last two weeks to hunt morels. Today is my last day of vacation and I had been letting those particular morels safely (or so I thought) get bigger until today so I could have a nice dinner with my people before returning to the grind. Thanks. You fucking ruined it.

So, if you were trespassing on land on HWY3 along the Cannon River between Telemark Rd and County 20 around 8AM this morning, just know that I know.

PS: you missed about a half pound, you ass-ignorant excuse for a mushroom hunter. They were on the big-ass dying elm with the big-ass tree stand in the middle of a few big-ass bigtooth aspen, you fucking goon.


----------



## May madness

Got my 11 and 8 year old kids out today they spotted more than me the young eyes always help. Congratulations to all good luck. It’s like a feeding frenzy out there there everywhere!!! Short trip today found another 30


----------



## Inthewild

Picked over 375 morels in Red Wing this morning. 330 from one tree. So check EVERY tree. Always moist laden land with lighter than choked over growth. Ground temp 54-55 degrees. 100 to a bag.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Inthewild said:


> Picked over 375 morels in Red Wing this morning. 330 from one tree. So check EVERY tree. Always moist laden land with lighter than choked over growth. Ground temp 54-55 degrees.


Wow that's incredible. Can't believe seeing that many in one area!


----------



## sporesgalore

Inthewild said:


> Picked over 375 morels in Red Wing this morning. 330 from one tree. So check EVERY tree. Always moist laden land with lighter than choked over growth. Ground temp 54-55 degrees. 100 to a bag.
> View attachment 43689


Nice!


----------



## Jwags

Inthewild said:


> Picked over 375 morels in Red Wing this morning. 330 from one tree. So check EVERY tree. Always moist laden land with lighter than choked over growth. Ground temp 54-55 degrees. 100 to a bag.
> View attachment 43689


You don’t drive a yellow Ford do you?


----------



## Inthewild

Jwags said:


> You don’t drive a yellow Ford do you?


Wags, nope blue Ford though. I saw dat on the forums.


----------



## Inthewild

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Wow that's incredible. Can't believe seeing that many in one area!


@Jonah Sinkel , Second time in my life. You'll see it, youngin! Stay after them. Check every tree!


----------



## jg010682

Well i didnt get them in mn but im on the board in Montana and our group got 3 paddle fish


----------



## Morelsrfun

treebeardlennon said:


> Dear mushroom poachers and trespassers,
> 
> What? You think I don’t have fucking trail cams set up? You think I don’t know you drive a gold Ford? You think I don’t know what you look like? Don’t ever let me see you again.
> 
> I give away the lion’s share of morels I find because I enjoy making people happy. I even took off from work for the last two weeks to hunt morels. Today is my last day of vacation and I had been letting those particular morels safely (or so I thought) get bigger until today so I could have a nice dinner with my people before returning to the grind. Thanks. You fucking ruined it.
> 
> So, if you were trespassing on land on HWY3 along the Cannon River between Telemark Rd and County 20 around 8AM this morning, just know that I know.
> 
> PS: you missed about a half pound, you ass-ignorant excuse for a mushroom hunter. They were on the big-ass dying elm with the big-ass tree stand in the middle of a few big-ass bigtooth aspen, you fucking goon.


I definitely drive a gold ford but was definitely down by lake city. I would just say while we’re on this thread for people to recognize the anger that landowners experience when you trespass. I know a lot of us hunt public land because we do not own our own. Please respect people’s private property or at least take the 15 minutes it takes to find out who owns property and ask permission. When people trespass it decreases the likelihood that land owners will grant permission for other folks. There is plenty of public land to walk without having to trespass.

sorry to hear this treebeard, I would be irate as well. Hoping you can id them or find someone who can.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Inthewild said:


> @Jonah Sinkel , Second time in my life. You'll see it, youngin! Stay after them. Check every tree!


I got about 500 elms to check but I'll do my best to check them all👍


----------



## mtross21

treebeardlennon said:


> Dear mushroom poachers and trespassers,
> 
> What? You think I don’t have fucking trail cams set up? You think I don’t know you drive a gold Ford? You think I don’t know what you look like? Don’t ever let me see you again.
> 
> I give away the lion’s share of morels I find because I enjoy making people happy. I even took off from work for the last two weeks to hunt morels. Today is my last day of vacation and I had been letting those particular morels safely (or so I thought) get bigger until today so I could have a nice dinner with my people before returning to the grind. Thanks. You fucking ruined it.
> 
> So, if you were trespassing on land on HWY3 along the Cannon River between Telemark Rd and County 20 around 8AM this morning, just know that I know.
> 
> PS: you missed about a half pound, you ass-ignorant excuse for a mushroom hunter. They were on the big-ass dying elm with the big-ass tree stand in the middle of a few big-ass bigtooth aspen, you fucking goon.


That sucks man. I know the area you are talking about and there is no access unless you trespass.


----------



## Driftless1

Found over 100 yesterday. The bugs are starting to get some here but there is still alot of little ones popping. Frost this morning on windshield. There was a ton of people out this weekend looking.


----------



## Snowflake

No luck (yet) for my husband and me on our property near Lonsdale. As I said, our land is mostly wooded, with only a few clearings, so, maybe that’s our problem. Large oaks and clusters of elm. The brush has really gotten thick over the past few days, so, I’m guessing our chances are falling. No gold Ford here. We don’t have any “no trespassing” signs posted (yet), but we’re thinking maybe we should. Haven’t felt the need, but…


----------



## Snowflake

Oh, and, congrats to those that have had such good luck this year! I’ve never seen so many large piles of morels. Wow! Really nice. Place a few on a small steak. Mmmm.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Stumbled upon this awesome patch of public land along HWY 3 by the cannon river, oddly enough there were trail cams..... just kidding south metro north facing hills, quick lunch break hunt.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Had a pretty solid night. Of course my phone was dead and I really like to take pictures and of course we found a pile of mushrooms. All by 3 trees, I would say we picked 300-400. Crap of it is the hill we walked is like a circle. We went right on the circle and ended up walking about 1.9 miles of hill and incline 🤦‍♂️ Up and down to all elms trees. If we would have went left we would have maybe walked 200 yards.🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ Either way we got the bounty right before dark, here was my take.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Morelsrfun said:


> Had a pretty solid night. Of course my phone was dead and I really like to take pictures and of course we found a pile of mushrooms. All by 3 trees, I would say we picked 300-400. Crap of it is the hill we walked is like a circle. We went right on the circle and ended up walking about 1.9 miles of hill and incline 🤦‍♂️ Up and down to all elms trees. If we would have went left we would have maybe walked 200 yards.🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ Either way we got the bounty right before dark, here was my take.
> View attachment 43728


Nice haul!


----------



## Trudee

I’ve been out of state on a very poorly timed vacation, just drooling at everyone else’s finds. So I was in the woods within two hours of my plane landing yesterday. Went looking for morels and found a samplers platter of MN edible mushrooms! Hopefully today I have the same poundage, but all morels. 😁


----------



## danvanhorn

Hello all, thanks for all the posts & info to get me out looking. 
I have found morels the last 5 days.
Oddly for me the last 2 finds where on old dead OAK trees.
This find is from ONE OAK tree, maybe +200 most 3' or less, total weight 3.75#
My feeling is that this is a very GOOD year for morels !
DVH


----------



## OneRoom

Trudee said:


> I’ve been out of state on a very poorly timed vacation, just drooling at everyone else’s finds. So I was in the woods within two hours of my plane landing yesterday. Went looking for morels and found a samplers platter of MN edible mushrooms! Hopefully today I have the same poundage, but all morels. 😁


Are those young chickens!? I've never seen those this early. What part of the state are you in?


----------



## MayMotherload

Second batch of the season, one more outing tomorrow and I'm done until chanterelles. Great season for me and I've had some scenic walks through the woods and a great bounty. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mason

You all a killing it!!!!!im finally on the board! Not a ton, but I will take it!! One spot. South facing hill, Douglas county. These were starting to burn.


----------



## jg010682

Got my paddlefish too no more morels but im on my way home to get in on the morels!


----------



## Trudee

OneRoom said:


> Are those young chickens!? I've never seen those this early. What part of the state are you in?


Confirmed COW before Memorial Day, found in Ramsey County. A few spots had even fanned out a bit more. Nice to not have bugs in it instantly. Guess you never know what you’ll find until you go find it.


----------



## mushroom_man_mn

I'm new to foraging in general and live in the south east metro. I've been driving south east and having good luck around goodhue county finding morels and pheasant backs, but it's a pretty long drive. I'd like to be able to go more often and to look closer to home (Dakota County) but I'm having trouble finding land I'd feel comfortable is both public and allows foraging. I've researched maps and read through the park ordinance, but just can't find any information that seems certain. I've even contacted the Dakota county parks office but haven't heard back yet. 
Can anyone offer any advice on what type of lands are fair game (if any where public) in Dakota county? Not asking for locations, just a clue on where to start in Dakota County. Based on the ordinance it sounds like all the larger parks (Lebanon Hills, Whitetail woods, and Spring Lake Park, etc..) reserve are off limits. Here's one of my first finds that made for a great dinner!


----------



## SouthSlope

Found 91 and a shed last night. Some dry but still good yellows that I left from 2 weeks ago, and a second flush of dark brown ones that were fresh. South hills are in the final days near the cities. Need some rain as it was popcorn dry in many areas.


----------



## mntammy

Been going out every other day in the cities. Getting a pound on every trip. Our late spot deeper in the woods is starting to pop.


----------



## Snowflake

Walked again yesterday afternoon near Lonsdale for a few hours. Checked the huge dead oaks and a few dead elms. Picked up a bag full of broken glass that I stumbled across, but, still no morels. :-(


----------



## Shane Hager

Snowflake said:


> Walked again yesterday afternoon near Lonsdale for a few hours. Checked the huge dead oaks and a few dead elms. Picked up a bag full of broken glass that I stumbled across, but, still no morels. :-(


I've never had luck with the really big dead/dying oaks or cottonwoods which i come across a lot in the River Valley. Keep your eyes up looking for bare branches. I probably checked 30 prime looking trees this year before seeing one Morel. You'll find them, there's plenty of season left.


----------



## MayMotherload

Most likely my last outing of the morel season, found a few more for the fry pan.


----------



## jg010682

First spot i stoped after unloading!


----------



## jg010682

Next spot found some too they were a little small though picked what i could ill have to come back in a few days and see if the scavengers found the ones i left behind.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Snowflake said:


> Walked again yesterday afternoon near Lonsdale for a few hours. Checked the huge dead oaks and a few dead elms. Picked up a bag full of broken glass that I stumbled across, but, still no morels. :-(


Check some WMA’s in you area, if no luck on your land. There is plenty of WMA’s in your area. Use the DNR’s maps, google maps in terrain mode for elevation and satellite for tree cover vs fields. They’re out there. Good luck!


----------



## jg010682

Third spot!


----------



## jg010682

Not sure who that was that said they were going to get all the morels in the tri county area but you missed 185 of them plus a few i left in the woods for ya. Lol


----------



## HumongousFungus

Hello all! 👋 it's been a great year so far. Got out last weekend and today. Definitely this coming weekend and who knows beyond? June shroomin would be an awesome blessing. Just want to thank everybody for sharing their info and interpretations! It really helps any hunter novice to expert really key in on timing, most importantly, and where to go and what to look for. I'm a self taught shroomer, nobody in my family or friends to teach me. This year has been great enough to give me the opportunity to self dehydrate some morels! (2nd year I've been able to find more than I can eat before they go bad) Without a dehydrator, I've used this technique and it worked excellently the year i filled 5 quart sized Mason jars and 2 pints. Currently at a dozen strings! I'm curious, How do you guys dehydrate your morels? 

Gratitude is the best attitude


----------



## jg010682

Get yourself a dehydrator of any kind it will get the process of drying them out done quicker.


----------



## Morelsrfun

Anyone have any predictions on how long the season goes? When we picked the 300+ last week there were older yellows and brand new grays at the same tree all on East kind of southeast depending on your interpretation of the compass. I still feel like we have a week to a week and a half left, at least in my area, but what do I know 😂


----------



## Morelsrfun

Shouldn’t say last week it was on Tuesday 🤦‍♂️


----------



## mascadcar

Morelsrfun said:


> Anyone have any predictions on how long the season goes? When we picked the 300+ last week there were older yellows and brand new grays at the same tree all on East kind of southeast depending on your interpretation of the compass. I still feel like we have a week to a week and a half left, at least in my area, but what do I know 😂


90 degrees Sunday and 95 Monday will probably end it, it’s been a great year though!


----------



## Cburta

Nothing better than showing up at a spot you scouted preseason hoping it would pay off and finding a haul…only could pick for two hours but it was worth it


----------



## jg010682

Nice work i found 30 + at my first spot this morning


----------



## Morchella matt

bigrobshroommn said:


> Love seeing them growing on the moss beds! So Pretty!
> View attachment 43633


----------



## butsky

I'm still going out searching daily but haven't seen anything as yet in south Cass cty. Anyone near me with any success?


----------



## larryrpetty

Thank you


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Cburta said:


> Nothing better than showing up at a spot you scouted preseason hoping it would pay off and finding a haul…only could pick for two hours but it was worth it
> View attachment 43807


Dang! That's a nice haul of blacks. What trees were these under?


----------



## mushroom_man_mn

Had good luck this morning in a few spots. Came home with about 1.5lbs after 2 hours of looking. I also came across what might have been some kind of oyster mushrooms? Perhaps an elm oyster the closer i look? I see the gills stopping at the stem. I left them to be safe but there was quite a few of them.


----------



## jg010682

Just the regular white oysters


----------



## mushroom_man_mn

jg010682 said:


> Just the regular white oysters


Maybe I'll go back tomorrow and get them if they are still there. Thanks!


----------



## jg010682

Watch for buggs they get them quick


----------



## Shane Hager

Managed a few more plus a nice late shed, that's actually my first shed find and now I want to shed hunt more! Heading to St Croix bluffs Park tomorrow 9-4ish. I've never been but I ran into a guy that pulled ten pounds out last weekend and he said he didn't see a single soul when he was there. 

Good luck out there, feel free to join me tomorrow. Happy to share the potential haul.


----------



## Cburta

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Dang! That's a nice haul of blacks. What trees were these under?


Funny enough, it was that same spot where I took the picture from a couple of weeks ago of the Aspen trees to show you. Couldn’t specify what kind they were but I think someone else chimed in to clarify!


----------



## Tr00ter

butsky said:


> I'm still going out searching daily but haven't seen anything as yet in south Cass cty. Anyone near me with any success?


I am finding a few in Crow Wing/ around BLA so that's the northern part of Crow/southern Cass if that helps ya.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Cburta said:


> Funny enough, it was that same spot where I took the picture from a couple of weeks ago of the Aspen trees to show you. Couldn’t specify what kind they were but I think someone else chimed in to clarify!


I've been doing my research on blacks and checking out some areas. I got 3 spots absolutely full of Big Tooth Aspen. I'll be checking them all this weekend. Most of the Aspen is Quaking up here but managed to find some good spots.


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

To give some people an idea of how far north the morels are, I'm in Barron County Wi and I've found about 25 on the property I live on. All are small to medium size Grey's and Yellows but picked 10 last night to have the enjoyment again. I'll be going back to my hometown of Buffalo MN to go over all our spots in Wright County. Will also be at 3 different property's and some state parks around here. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Morelsrfun

Found a couple on a field trip today at school. Last night I walked my “safe” spot where I’ve never seen tracks because it’s a tiny tiny little state chunk on 61 and it’s literally vertical and has rock debris all over it so essentially every step is a mystery when you get half way up the hill. There’s a couple beautiful elms that are not fun to get to and someone did it this year. Found just piles of stems. I don’t say all of this to complain, I tip my hat and hope that the person who went there is on this forum. The mushrooms are always there but navigating your way to and from them is always risky, so whoever did it surely is a die hard. Below are a couple of the 20 or so I found today.


----------



## butsky

Tr00ter said:


> I am finding a few in Crow Wing/ around BLA so that's the northern part of Crow/southern Cass if that helps ya.


Yes thanks, that helps a lot, I was losing faith that I would find any at all this year. You give me hope!


----------



## rationalcog

Shane Hager said:


> View attachment 43817
> 
> 
> Managed a few more plus a nice late shed, that's actually my first shed find and now I want to shed hunt more! Heading to St Croix bluffs Park tomorrow 9-4ish. I've never been but I ran into a guy that pulled ten pounds out last weekend and he said he didn't see a single soul when he was there.
> 
> Good luck out there, feel free to join me tomorrow. Happy to share the potential haul.


Dang, wish I woulda seen this yesterday! I’m pretty close to there and would love to learn other hunting styles and share my own. The few times I’ve gone out with others I’ve found it really interesting how different we all search for the same thing. Maybe next year since you probably cleaned em out! 

I did go out and had my personal best tree coming in at 48. Some stumps around too. But of the 2 hours and several miles that was the only tree I found any around.


----------



## rationalcog

testing a couple drenched in olive oil and right over the fire - never tried cooking em this way before…


----------



## morchella ed

Shane Hager said:


> View attachment 43817
> 
> 
> Managed a few more plus a nice late shed, that's actually my first shed find and now I want to shed hunt more! Heading to St Croix bluffs Park tomorrow 9-4ish. I've never been but I ran into a guy that pulled ten pounds out last weekend and he said he didn't see a single soul when he was there.
> 
> Good luck out there, feel free to join me tomorrow. Happy to share the potential haul.


Wow! 10 lbs from St. Croix bluffs! I've hunted there previous years and found one or two morels here or there but not much. Honestly a lot of great looking dead elms but have been there a long time. Good to know it could be a good spot to keep going back to. This year a lot of places have been that way. What a great season we've been having! Holy hell!


----------



## morchella ed

rationalcog said:


> View attachment 43827
> 
> testing a couple drenched in olive oil and right over the fire - never tried cooking em this way before…


I'm thinking of trying something like that out as well. Let us know how they are!


----------



## rationalcog

morchella ed said:


> I'm thinking of trying something like that out as well. Let us know how they are!


They were quite tasty… however, they really did take on the smokiness. Not sure if it was the combination of cherry and oak wood, but to my taste the smoke overpowered the delicate sweet morel flavor that I so enjoy. I pan fried a few after that to go with the second burger!
Still, I’d recommend trying it, as it might be just the right flavor for someone else. Maybe would be different if the whole meal wasn’t smoky.


----------



## Shane Hager

morchella ed said:


> Wow! 10 lbs from St. Croix bluffs! I've hunted there previous years and found one or two morels here or there but not much. Honestly a lot of great looking dead elms but have been there a long time. Good to know it could be a good spot to keep going back to. This year a lot of places have been that way. What a great season we've been having! Holy hell!


Only went for 2 hours at St Croix, ended up booking a tee time at noon, it was just too nice out today! Anyways, pulled 4 pounds out today. They were all really good size but were getting close to the end. Some crumbled in my bag on the way back up. That place is huge, I'll be back next year for sure.
























Happy Memorial everyone, stay safe out there


----------



## SouthSlope

I prefer them on the grill above all, but I always use a gas grill for them due to the smoke flavor being overpowering if on a real grill. Olive oil, salt, white pepper, minced garlic and parsley. We eat them on toasted bread from the grill. The bread just needs salt and olive oil.


----------



## mushroom_man_mn

Is this St Croix Bluffs Park in Washington County? I’m curious if someone can help me figure out where to look to confirm what counties allow foraging and hiking off trails. I was under the impression that’s not an option in any of the Washington County Parks. I’d love to hike there and look but I’ve been avoiding it because it doesn’t look allowed.


https://www.co.washington.mn.us/DocumentCenter/View/14341/Parks-Ordinance-213?bidId=


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Its been a really good year! I wish I had taken more pics. I didn't find any huge amounts on any one trip out, but overall I found more than I ever have. I was able to give away a few dozen to friends and I'm dehydrating quite a bit also. I do all of my hunting in the Winona county area and I'm sad to say that the season is just about over down here. I have a spot that I always go to last on a northern slope. We hit well on it last week and I was able to get a couple of dozen more this morning. However, I also found at least a dozen that were too old to keep. I'm probably going to do one final round on Monday. I hope I prove myself wrong. Finally, I enjoy all the great finds and thoughts you all post.


----------



## Shane Hager

mushroom_man_mn said:


> Is this St Croix Bluffs Park in Washington County? I’m curious if someone can help me figure out where to look to confirm what counties allow foraging and hiking off trails. I was under the impression that’s not an option in any of the Washington County Parks. I’d love to hike there and look but I’ve been avoiding it because it doesn’t look allowed.
> 
> 
> https://www.co.washington.mn.us/DocumentCenter/View/14341/Parks-Ordinance-213?bidId=


I've read so many different rules and regs, it really is hard to keep everything straight.

When I got there I got a permit and talked to the lady working and gave her full disclosure of my intentions. I even stopped back to show her what I got, as she indicated she never finds any. She didnt say a word about it, but I could have been in the wrong.


----------



## mushroom_man_mn

Shane Hager said:


> I've read so many different rules and regs, it really is hard to keep everything straight. When I got there I got a permit and talked to the lady working and gave her full disclosure of my intentions. I even stopped back to show her what I got, as she indicated she never finds any. She didnt say a word about it, but I could have been in the wrong.


 Ahh - cool. I was wondering if permits are the answer. Seems so simple now that you say it to just go and ask at the park. Thanks!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I found them!!! The legendary laying triplets!!!!


----------



## buckthornman

Thought it was gold😂😎✌🏻❤ God bless you all!


----------



## mntammy

We hit our late spot. Pulled 30 beautiful ones. This spot is in heavily wooded. I still think we have a week or 2 left (hopefully).


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Plus a bunch boring stand alone ones


----------



## karlscatering1

mntammy said:


> We hit our late spot. Pulled 30 beautiful ones. This spot is in heavily wooded. I still think we have a week or 2 left (hopefully).


 Where are you finding these Morels that you speak of??? Just a general location would be great. I have not found any at my 2 spots in Minneapolis area.


----------



## stilz

karlscatering1 said:


> Where are you finding these Morels that you speak of??? Just a general location would be great. I have not found any at my 2 spots in Minneapolis area.


Get into the forest on the north slopes. They are still out there.


----------



## jg010682

Found a few more today and 5 bags of asparagus!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey JG i could care less about asparagus, but apparently my wife loves them so she asked me to look for them, any pointers in where to find the stuff?


----------



## jg010682

Country dirt roads in the ditches look for the old stalks


----------



## jg010682

Found a nice bag of morels again and some dinner pics


----------



## ethantrainor.7

mushroom_man_mn said:


> Ahh - cool. I was wondering if permits are the answer. Seems so simple now that you say it to just go and ask at the park. Thanks!


 https://www.co.washington.mn.us/Doc...ling-Wild-Mushrooms-in-Minnesota-82019?bidId= if you click the link on their google maps page. Then search “forage”. They have this document from 2019 on the Washington County page; that document doesn’t suggest it’s prohibited. But they don’t really discuss foraging recreationally.


----------



## ethantrainor.7

mushroom_man_mn said:


> Ahh - cool. I was wondering if permits are the answer. Seems so simple now that you say it to just go and ask at the park. Thanks!





https://www.co.washington.mn.us/DocumentCenter/View/25202/Harvesting-and-Selling-Wild-Mushrooms-in-Minnesota-82019?bidId=



if you click the link on the St.Criox Bluffs google maps page. Then search “forage”.
They have this document from 2019 on the Washington County page; that document doesn’t suggest it’s prohibited.
But they don’t really discuss foraging recreationally.


----------



## Shane Hager

jg010682 said:


> Found a nice bag of morels again and some dinner pics
> View attachment 43882
> View attachment 43883
> View attachment 43884


Wow those are big. What county?


----------



## jg010682

Benton


----------



## Dtails

Oh boy I left like 40+ babies to grow. Should of pickled them all. Today they were shriveled up and moldy or huge and mushy picked 3 out of the bunch that were halfway decent. Started looking in my late spots but areas are just spongy and soft too. also found oysters but man they were filled with bugs and larva. Even my wild asparagus is almost too big already 18-24" tall only pick a few handfuls. Gonna have to start going deep and hopefully it pays off!


----------



## mntammy

Picked almost 3 pounds today. Yellows and grays.


----------



## jg010682

The morels from last night and the caned and pickled asparagus from this weekend I think we are up to 48 jars pickled and 18 canned


----------



## LoHaze

What a year! Total count for the year was 412, ate a bunch, gave a decent amount away and dehydrated a bunch. I came across at least 6 trees with over 25, a dozen trees with at least a dozen and one with 90. had some growing next to an oak tree we just cut down at the lake and found one in my strawberry patch at home. I think was my best year yet! Until next year folks!


----------



## jg010682

Untill next year? There are still mushroom to be found all summer! Lol


----------



## jg010682

Not sure if the morels are winding down yet or not but not to many tonight. We did find golden oysters in the tri county area though! Never seen them up close before they smell delicious though. And we found a fawn.


----------



## LoHaze

jg010682 said:


> Untill next year? There are still mushroom to be found all summer! Lol


Yeah I know, just haven't gotten into summer mushrooms yet


----------



## Kokomorel

LoHaze said:


> Yeah I know, just haven't gotten into summer mushrooms yet


Your missing some good eats


----------



## LoHaze

Kokomorel said:


> Your missing some good eats


That's what I hear, just need to find the time. I do find oysters and chicken of the woods at the cabin, those I don't have to look for. I find them on the oak stumps and logs from all of the oaks we've had to take down. The damn oak wilt has taken out almost all of our oaks up there, we got 3 more that need to come down. After these come down we'll be at 19 oaks and I'll only 3 left on my property


----------



## jg010682

That sucks but atleast your finding some shrooms on whats left


----------



## buckthornman

Well friends about 3 days left and it's all over. Hope you all did wonderful. The conditions were a 9 this season. I wish you all a great year of musquito bites and summer and fall shrooms.. hope to see you all next year!😂✌🏻🍄😎


----------



## buckthornman

Best part of my year. Found 2 in my yard. Been spreading slurry for 8 years 😂 I lied daughter found them😂😎✌🏻🇺🇸


----------



## Dtails

A friend of mine found 2 5 gallon buckets full of morels yesterday.. so I've got hope yet.. need to break 200 yet!!


----------



## jg010682

Dtails said:


> A friend of mine found 2 5 gallon buckets full of morels yesterday.. so I've got hope yet.. need to break 200 yet!!


What part of the state was he in?


----------



## mntammy

Yesterday we got 19 still good and some little ones. Hope the season goes till next week.


----------



## jg010682

Not mushroom related but still pretty cool there was a whole bunch of bees using the building to rest at work yesterday!


----------



## LoHaze

karlscatering1 said:


> I call, Bullshit!


Why the hell would I make that up? It was a damn good year for morels


----------



## Tr00ter

LoHaze said:


> Why the hell would I make that up? It was a damn good year for morels


Maybe they forgot the /s part to their reply??? Otherwise, great job! Was a "weird" but great year.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

so now that those spongy nasty things are over, lets move to the real mushrooms??


----------



## Kokomorel

Chanterelle nut said:


> so now that those spongy nasty things are over, lets move to the real mushrooms??


It won’t be long now


----------



## jg010682

What spongy nasty things were you finding? Lol


----------



## Jonah Sinkel

Season is done in Barron and Polk County. Found 40 under dead elm in the shade and they were all monsters and drying up. Not a bad year for a 14 year old... 230 morels is plenty. Enough to eat, share, and dehydrate. Time to keep scouting all year long for more spots lol. Or maybe I will join some of you with the summer shrooms...🤔


----------



## Tr00ter

Jonah Sinkel said:


> Season is done in Barron and Polk County. Found 40 under dead elm in the shade and they were all monsters and drying up. Not a bad year for a 14 year old... 230 morels is plenty. Enough to eat, share, and dehydrate. Time to keep scouting all year long for more spots lol. Or maybe I will join some of you with the summer shrooms...🤔


The few "Can't Miss" summer shrooms that really don't have scary lookalikes are fun to find. And another excuse to get in the woods. Keep a lookout in these forums and I'm sure folks can help ya and point you in the right direction!


----------



## Shane Hager

Chanterelle nut said:


> so now that those spongy nasty things are over, lets move to the real mushrooms??


I've hunted morels exclusively for the last 6 years and I feel stupid asking but here goes.........what now?


----------



## shroomsearcher

In most places Chanterelles. I would advise you to get on YouTube and search for a site called Learn Your Land. They are located in western PA., but the guy is very knowledgeable. They can provide tips on the seasonality of mushrooms. And who knows? There may be somebody from your neck of the woods who posts their also.


----------



## jg010682

Shane Hager said:


> I've hunted morels exclusively for the last 6 years and I feel stupid asking but here goes.........what now?


Now you need to get your hands on some field guides if at all possible and start trying to id some of the shrooms you come across. I would start looking for crown tip corels and white and golden oysters next would be chicken of the woods then about the end of June the lobsters should start a few weeks later should be chantrelles usually about the beginning of July after that about the beginning of August you could start looking for hedgehogs and sometime about the end of August early September the hen of the woods also a few others will be mixed into all that somewere lol if you have any questions about when were or what you are finding post some pictures and ask questions we will help you out


----------



## mustachio

What's up community. I haven't posted here in a few years but this season was pretty decent I must say. Last year I could not go hunting at all - little accident - so relied on others this year and to pay it forward I volunteered my knowledge, spots, and out-of-tune original songs to anybody who wanted them. I don't love social media but that's where I was doing that. It might be over, and I took 43 people out and we scored about 3,000 morels over 16 days.

Thank you if you went - thank you if you read about it - thank you if you brought me candy. What a community! I've just now possibly been blocked from one of the biggest social media pages/groups, maybe it's just a mistake, since I just posted something today offering to head out one last time or two. No money involved - not my goal - and not offering that here. Just wanted to send some positivity to everybody and say that I'll be back in July with a better organized schedule and multiple certified (like myself) hunters and herbalists and a guy who likes rocks. I'll be live streaming it starting July 8th so I'm sam, used to make youtube videos, now I don't and here are some pictures. It was really fun. Cheers I'll check back


----------



## spongemuncher

Chanterelle nut said:


> so now that those spongy nasty things are over, lets move to the real mushrooms??


you are nuts dude! morels are the best mushrooms around, period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cburta

It’s not over!! Neighbor brought me a couple monsters from her yard she picked yesterday…I’ve never even looked for yellows in the area (Becker county), maybe I’m missing out


----------



## Tr00ter

Cburta,

I know what you mean! In Crow Wing I never even thought of them as a large viable morel option. Then this year found a bunch, day later my neighbor sent pictures asking what they were..never had anything by the house. Then a few days later my mom sent me pictures asking about the mushrooms. I've never seen a morel at their house in 30 years but here they are popping up all over her flower gardens.. Was a very crazy year to say the least.


----------

